# AEW Quake by the Lake Lions, Luchas and coffins oh my



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555005660751753216


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

They should get someone with some name credibility for a 1 time TV loss to Jade. Like Mickie James.

The card looks good. Jericho vs Mox is unpredictable and I like that.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3 absolute banger matches:

Mox/Jericho
King/Darby
Lucha Bros vs Andrade/Rush

I can’t think of another Dynamite this year that has had 3 matches this good. Once AEW gets Omega/MJF/Punk back I think they’ll really hit their stride this fall and produce the best shows they’ve ever done


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You could put the three men's matches on a PPV and it'd look fine. Mox vs. Jericho having already headlined an AEW PPV, of course. Lucha Brothers vs. Andrade/Rush is a match I thought they would save for All Out and should be great. Hoping again for a Dragon Lee debut there, so we have La Faccion in the trios tournament. Darby doesn't lose coffin matches so will get his win back, but it should be another awesome match like their first. The two have great chemistry.

As for Jade's open challenge, it could be Madison Rayne who is facing temporary Baddie, Leila Gray, on Rampage. But I'd consider someone like Taya Valkyrie who has name value (and is currently AAA Reina de Reinas, MLW Featherweight and IMPACT Knockouts Tag champion), even if she isn't all that in the ring. Other outside options could be Chelsea Green, Mickie James or Lina Fanene/Nia Jax (who was supposed to return for that Authors of Pain show that got cancelled).


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I wonder if the tag match could end with the unveiling of the hinted at fourth member of La Faccion Ingobernable. Have to do something to shake up this feud and keep it moving along.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

MaseMan said:


> I wonder if the tag match could end with the unveiling of the hinted at fourth member of La Faccion Ingobernable. Have to do something to shake up this feud and keep it moving along.


You mean 3rd right? Rush and andrade are the only 2 members atm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What a damn card. Last night they give us a weak card and still put on a very good show, now we can expect a great card next week and a guaranteed banger of a show. BOTBIII looks great too. Keep the train rolling Tony!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Really looking forward to the show.

AEW has really been hitting its stride the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I like Lucha Bros, Andrade, and Rush, but holy fuck please let this feud end.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well this will be the first and the last Quake By The Lake event on TBS.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> They should get someone with some name credibility for a 1 time TV loss to Jade. Like Mickie James.
> 
> The card looks good. Jericho vs Mox is unpredictable and I like that.


I think Jade's opponent is going to be Madison Rayne


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Well this will be the first and the last Quake By The Lake event on TBS.


Don’t start spamming about the death of AEW in multiple threads based off of an audio snippet of Meltzer speculating. It’s reactionary and not a good look.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> Well this will be the first and the last Quake By The Lake event on TBS.


You say that every second week. Give me irrefutable evidence beyond meltzer musings


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm honestly hyped about Quake by the Lake more than usual because this show will be taking place on my birthday 

I'm really hoping to see the long-awaited returns of CM Punk and/or Kenny Omega on this show! It'd be really fitting on my day too.

I already got Bryan Danielson and the Undisputed Elite back thankfully, so either of them return next week too.

Plus, Jon Moxley vs Chris Jericho sounds like a great main event on paper too 

Hopefully for you folks here, you might also get to see a surprise MJF visual/tease next Wednesday (even if it seems really unlikely)


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> You mean 3rd right? Rush and andrade are the only 2 members atm


It depends if you count Jose or not. I was referencing this pic in particular (inserted arrow is not mine).


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm honestly hyped about Quake by the Lake more than usual because this show will be taking place on my birthday
> 
> I'm really hoping to see the long-awaited returns of CM Punk and/or Kenny Omega on this show! It'd be really fitting on my day too.
> 
> ...


Early Happy Birthday but those guys ain’t coming back next week

Mickie or Taya as Jade’s opponent is fine. What’s taking so long to move Athena up to a challenger, so we can then get Stat challenging/beating Jade? PPV is coming up soon breh


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Good Bunny said:


> Early Happy Birthday but those guys ain’t coming back next week
> 
> Mickie or Taya as Jade’s opponent is fine. What’s taking so long to move Athena up to a challenger, so we can then get Stat challenging/beating Jade? PPV is coming up soon breh


I think Stat's getting screwed. 

She's not even on TV. Definitely not getting built up for a PPV title shot. Athena vs Jade is probably for the PPV


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I think Stat's getting screwed.
> 
> She's not even on TV. Definitely not getting built up for a PPV title shot. Athena vs Jade is probably for the PPV


I mean there are no women's matches that get built in AEW for the most part. Statlander can easily be booked as Jade's opponent 2 weeks out from the PPV and I'd be fine with it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> I mean there are no women's matches that get built in AEW for the most part. Statlander can easily be booked as Jade's opponent 2 weeks out from the PPV and I'd be fine with it.


That's a good, but sad point. Putting all my faith into Madison Rayne, who I don't rate at all, to turn this division around LOL. At the end of the day, no one has been built up to beat Jade, so she will probably retain or they will do some bullshit triple threat where Jade loses the belt without being involved in the decision.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I think Stat's getting screwed.
> 
> She's not even on TV. Definitely not getting built up for a PPV title shot. Athena vs Jade is probably for the PPV


Stat is getting bigger cheers than Athena. It would mean more if she was champ over Athena.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Good Bunny said:


> Stat is getting bigger cheers than Athena. It would mean more if she was champ over Athena.


You don't have to sell me on Kris Statlander. She's one of, if not my favorite woman on the roster. Just tryna predict the booking. I'd love to see her be the one to dethrone Jade but they're gonna have to build her up to Jade's level, or it's gonna look like a fluke. It's just easier to bypass Statlander and have Athena do the j-o-b to Jade at the PPV. Probably the build will have Jade make Statlander and Athena face each other for the shot and then Athena will beat Stat. :/


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If Punk isn't back by All Out to have Title Unification match vs Moxley, then I'd rather Jericho win interim title here and face Punk whenever he is back on a television special and save Punk vs Moxley for a big PPV.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Would mark big time if they actually have King kill Darby again, that's what I'm pulling for. However it's not likely. Obviously Malakai, Sting and Miro will be getting involved.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Darby vs Brody will be the MOTN easily. Darby better win this. He hasn't won in a while.

Mox vs Jericho will be interesting. Expecting aftermath or interferences here.

I really hope there is a follow up to Hangman/Bucks stuff. Don't let it cool off.

Hoping for Jungleboy vs Christian feud continuation.

I think they can/should continue Acclaimed/Gunn Club feud till All Out.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Darby vs Brody will be the MOTN easily. Darby better win this. He hasn't won in a while.
> 
> Mox vs Jericho will be interesting. Expecting aftermath or interferences here.
> 
> ...


Why continue the club feud? The acclaimed won pretty decisively


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CAN’T WAIT FOR THIS DEBUT


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Why continue the club feud? The acclaimed won pretty decisively


Idk. I kind of want them to be back together. If they end it here it's over. If they drag it, there is a chance.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Idk. I kind of want them to be back together. If they end it here it's over. If they drag it, there is a chance.


There's one problem with that though. The gunn club don't have the same fan support as the acclaimed. It's more groan heat right now. It needs to be organic and something the fans want otherwise you drag the better team down with two anchors


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think maybe The Acclaimed will get a title shot at All Out, since they seem to be keeping FTR away from the AEW belts for whatever reason


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I think maybe The Acclaimed will get a title shot at All Out, since they seem to be keeping FTR away from the AEW belts for whatever reason


Don't think that's a PPV worthy match at this point, at least for me. And the rankings have Acclaimed, Uno & 10 and Menard/Parker in the top 5 currently. Again, not a single team worthy of the title match spot and I don't have a desire to see a 4 way with those teams. 

FTR still ranked #1 but I expect them to be showcased vs Cesaro/Yuta. 

And not sure FTR or SitG should face each other as I would not want to beat either team here.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The whole card looks good to me. 


Darby vs. Brody I may be the most interested. Will Darby get choked whole hanging off of the ring apron again and in to the coffin or will Darby somehow get Brody in to the coffin? Like I do have a feeling that Darby will somehow win here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mox vs. Jericho
Darby vs. Brody in a Coffin match
Lucha Bros vs. Andrade & Rush

Hard to put together a card with 3 matches better than that. Looking forward to this. The Lucha Tag and the Coffin match will both be crazy in different ways. And with Punk possibly not being ready for All Out, maybe there's a chance Jericho steals away the Interim Title from Mox here to have another match at All Out.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Tornado tag is my pick to steal the whole show. Just means there will be no downtime at all, and both teams are crazy talented and high energy. Going to be pretty nuts.

Definitely a very strong card. I am almost worried to see what Brody and Darby do to each other, their first singles match had no gimmicks and was crazy. For sure going to be a treat to watch.

I expect Mox vs Jericho to be good. They've always had pretty nice chemistry together.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I actually think Jericho wins this. Mainly because Jericho is going on a huge Fozzy tour starting in September and likely won’t be wrestling much at all this fall. So he can easily lose to Punk at All Out, that way you don’t cool off Moxley with a big PPV loss.

Plus Face v Heel is way easier to do than Face v Face.

So I think Jericho wins


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> I actually think Jericho wins this. Mainly because Jericho is going on a huge Fozzy tour starting in September and likely won’t be wrestling much at all this fall. So he can easily lose to Punk at All Out, that way you don’t cool off Moxley with a big PPV loss.
> 
> Plus Face v Heel is way easier to do than Face v Face.
> 
> So I think Jericho wins


Punk may not be wrestle ready until after all out


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Looking forward to the show. Was at the SummerSlam PPV & the Ric Flair’s Last Match PPV in Nashville last weekend. Going to be at this taping in Minneapolis on Wednesday.

Fun time in wrestling rn. I’ve never been to a AEW TV taping (just the Full Gear 2021 PPV at this same venue (Target Center) and the inaugural Double or Nothing 2019 PPV). Will be fun to see Dynamite & Rampage in person for the first time…


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It hasn't been mentioned yet, but FTR also return this Wednesday. Be interesting to see what happens with them. Three possible avenues:

They've been bitching on Twitter about being number one ranked but bypassed for a title match. That could lead to them confronting Swerve/Keith for a PPV match, winner takes all (ROH/IWGP/AAA vs. AEW), although Swerve/Keith have been getting over and having them drop the belts so soon would be questionable (do FTR need four titles?).

Claudio and Yuta confronted them at the end of the ROH PPV following their win over the Briscoes, hinting at a challenge. That would be the ROH World & ROH Pure vs. ROH Tag champions.

FTR have accepted a challenge from Aussie Open for the IWGP Tag Team Title, which should be awesome. This seems more likely to happen on a NJPW USA event, but you never know.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> It hasn't been mentioned yet, but FTR also return this Wednesday. Be interesting to see what happens with them. Three possible avenues:
> 
> They've been bitching on Twitter about being number one ranked but bypassed for a title match. That could lead to them confronting Swerve/Keith for a PPV match, winner takes all (ROH/IWGP/AAA vs. AEW), although Swerve/Keith have been getting over and having them drop the belts so soon would be questionable (do FTR need four titles?).
> 
> ...


Them being #1 and not going for the AEW belts is not a great look for the rankings. However, TK has done it before where the top team holds off on their match until the PPV. The Bucks are preoccupied, so that story will have to wait until Grand Slam or Full Gear. Yuta/Claudio vs FTR would be a good match, but they would have to really speed up the build. The one outside option that would be perfect is to have FTR vs The Briscoes, where the Briscoes put their ROH contracts on the line.

The tag division really needs a top heel team badly. Swerve/Lee don't have many teams to face at the PPV. The only team in the top 5 currently that aren't faces is 2.0. I also don't want to see another triple threat, even if those matches have been really good.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> I actually think Jericho wins this. Mainly because Jericho is going on a huge Fozzy tour starting in September and likely won’t be wrestling much at all this fall. So he can easily lose to Punk at All Out, that way you don’t cool off Moxley with a big PPV loss.


Punk won't be back by All Out. But I still think they could have Jericho win and let him do the big tour. He could appear via satellite or pre-taped segment, for example. There are also some breaks in his tour from 09/19-09/29 & 10/10 - 11/01 (https://fozzyrock.com/tour/), which might allow him to show up on AEW. The one issue is that he's going overseas in November, so he definitely can't be champion then

(as an aside, I might try to get tickets to see Fozzy in October  )


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> It hasn't been mentioned yet, but FTR also return this Wednesday. Be interesting to see what happens with them. Three possible avenues:
> 
> They've been bitching on Twitter about being number one ranked but bypassed for a title match. That could lead to them confronting Swerve/Keith for a PPV match, winner takes all (ROH/IWGP/AAA vs. AEW), although Swerve/Keith have been getting over and having them drop the belts so soon would be questionable (do FTR need four titles?).
> 
> ...


If they choose to have them challenge SitG at All Out and go over, it would be wise to have SitG run through the other challengers between now and AO. The Acclaimed, Uno & 10 and Menard/Parker are all top 5 ranked and none feel like worthy PPV challengers. 

Having them run through opponents on the back of the Nese/Woods match could set up a "fatigued/overworked themselves" type of story similar to what Cody did with the TNT title at one point. 

It at least protects SitG if the idea is for FTR to get all the straps.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This weeks show is looking dope


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Ricky Starks VS Aaron Solo added.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

FTR returns. … I didn’t even know they left? (They went somewhere?)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

redban said:


> FTR returns. … I didn’t even know they left? (They went somewhere?)


Dax was/is still injured


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone spotted the easter egg on some of these Quake by the Lake posters?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really think AEW missed an opportunity by not doing FTR vs Bucks 3 at All Out. If FTR wins the AEW belts from Swerve in Our Glory, that'd just be weird.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Happy to see Starks vs Solo! After Ricky turned babyface, I knew this match would happen eventually.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, tomorrow is going to be a fun day for me personally


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

No Wardlow match announced AGAIN.

It's a fucking shambles.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Why the fuck are all these Dynamite’s named events?

It’s fucking bizarre. They literally don’t understand the concept of less being more for anything. Nothing is special if you try and make everything special.

Tony is _insane_.



Geeee said:


> I really think AEW missed an opportunity by not doing FTR vs Bucks 3 at All Out. If FTR wins the AEW belts from Swerve in Our Glory, that'd just be weird.


They missed out on nothing. The Bucks wouldn’t do it.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> No Wardlow match announced AGAIN.
> 
> It's a fucking shambles.


Wardlow just wrestled on the BoTB card on Saturday. There was never any expectation he would or should be wrestling on this show. He will be featured on the Cleveland Dynamite on the 24th, which is near where he is from. 

If you have an expectation that he should be on TV every week or nearly, you are setting yourself up for disappointment. Pretty clear he will be rotated into the show ever couple/few weeks as TNT champion.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Scuba Steve said:


> Wardlow just wrestled on the BoTB card on Saturday. There was never any expectation he would or should be wrestling on this show. He will be featured on the Cleveland Dynamite on the 24th, which is near where he is from.
> 
> If you have an expectation that he should be on TV every week or nearly, you are setting yourself up for disappointment. Pretty clear he will be rotated into the show ever couple/few weeks as TNT champion.


He's not wrestled a match on Dynamite in nearly a month, despite being the "TV" champion. That's not good enough. They've completely cooled him off because of their idiotically huge roster and need to rotate and give everyone their turn because of it. BOTB is a joke and pre-recorded. He needs to be on Dynamite AT LEAST every other week.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> No Wardlow match announced AGAIN.
> 
> It's a fucking shambles.


Wardlow is not advertised to be on the show tomorrow night?

Eh, no worries, it's honestly not really a big deal


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Quake at the lake but the ratings won't shake


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> He's not wrestled a match on Dynamite in nearly a month, despite being the "TV" champion. That's not good enough. They've completely cooled him off because of their idiotically huge roster and need to rotate and give everyone their turn because of it. BOTB is a joke and pre-recorded. He needs to be on Dynamite AT LEAST every other week.


Just another example of Tony bending over for geeks he's hired to keep them happy, Tony fucking Nese for example has been on TV more the Wardlow.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Scuba Steve said:


> If you have an expectation that he should be on TV every week or nearly, you are setting yourself up for disappointment. Pretty clear he will be rotated into the show ever couple/few weeks as TNT champion.


Which is exactly why this company will never become a legitimate competitor.

There are certain people you should be featuring almost every week. Wardlow is one of them. But apparently being a proven ratings draw for the coveted 18-49 female demo isn't enough for Booker of the Year.

It shows again that Tony has no idea who to push as a star and who shouldn't be pushed.

I'm sure Adam Cole and pockets will be on the show though!

...Anyway aside from that, the card looks OK this time. I wonder where they'll take Starks and I assume Kenny is coming back tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rush rules. I honestly think he could overshadow Andrade since he's great as a heel and can promo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557215306309058560


----------



## Moxmania55 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cant wait for this especcialy that coffin match ,but after this they better stop with the special episodes and start building to all out .


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

It wouldn’t be a stretch at all to use titles for every Dynamite. 

Only then will there be TITLES FOR ALL! Bring all the puns and alliteration OUT THE WAZOO. It takes so little effort to make these titles. Maybe THAT is TK’s secret. All events and less than one tenth of the roster holding physical title belts. TK doesn’t understand the difference between an event name and a wrestling championship.

The Andrade character not understanding what friendship is was inspired by TK’s goofy confusion over what a “title” is. TK could learn a thing or two about promos from Andrade and Rush. If that doesn’t happen please just keep TK away from the microphone whenever appearing on camera. 

That makes as much sense as anything people here have dreamed up. Or is it all that coke he does with Preston Vance. Check older BTEs for the proper context.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am anticipating a very good show tonight. Coffin match will be lit and I am interested in seeing Starks dispatch his former Extra Talented teammate Solo. Starks' face run could be sweet. Hyped for Lucha bros vs Andrade/RUSH.

Spoiler: Mox bleeds then goes over Jericho clean. Total shocker, I know.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Lets go Jericho! One more title reign tonight


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Just another example of Tony bending over for geeks he's hired to keep them happy, Tony fucking Nese for example has been on TV more the Wardlow.


They have had the same number of televised matches since Wardlow won the title. 

And Nese has been getting his TV time because they were built up for a short program to put over the new tag Champs. 



Jedah said:


> Which is exactly why this company will never become a legitimate competitor.
> 
> There are certain people you should be featuring almost every week. Wardlow is one of them. But apparently being a proven ratings draw for the coveted 18-49 female demo isn't enough for Booker of the Year.
> 
> ...


Tony isn't infallible, he makes mistakes. 

But he also does good things too. How quickly we overlook that this is the same Tony Khan whose booking of Wardlow helped lead Wardlow to being as over as he is today? Because that happened. 

And that Tony Khan booking of Pockets worked too. Might not be to your personal preference but he is over AF and a top baby face. They literally have people cosplaying OC in the audience just about every week and fans eat up everything he does in every city they show up in.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Rush rules. I honestly think he could overshadow Andrade since he's great as a heel and can promo.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557215306309058560


Andrade VS Rush when it happens, obviously down the line, has serious MOTY potential.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> Andrade VS Rush when it happens, obviously down the line, has serious MOTY potential.


It'd be great for sure, but not sure how they'd do that unless they turn Andrade face. Rush is a career heel as he was rejected as a babyface.

I seriously see latino main event potential in Rush if they play their cards right. He already had a run on top of ROH and has slotted in to AEW seamlessly. Him beating up his own brother on the ROH PPV was great.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> It'd be great for sure, but not sure how they'd do that unless they turn Andrade face. Rush is a career heel as he was rejected as a babyface.
> 
> I seriously see latino main event potential in Rush if they play their cards right. He already had a run on top of ROH and has slotted in to AEW seamlessly. Him beating up his own brother on the ROH PPV was great.


if only he would shave the chinstrap beard

man, I can't NOT look at it


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Which is exactly why this company will never become a legitimate competitor.
> 
> There are certain people you should be featuring almost every week. Wardlow is one of them. But apparently being a proven ratings draw for the coveted 18-49 female demo *isn't enough for Booker of the Year.
> 
> ...


Nah, you're incorrect here since Tony Khan *is* deserving of being the booker of the year, and talented guys like Adam Cole plus Orange Cassidy definitely belong on the show each week.

Wardlow not being advertised on TV isn't a big deal at all, and the card tonight looks great on paper


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty pumped for tonight's show. Hoping that the main event really delivers. I'm going with Moxley to retain. Could be better than their PPV match given that Jericho has slimmed down and can move around better. The Coffin match and Lucha tag should both be bangers.

Ricky Starks starts his in ring babyface run tonight and Jade squashes another chick. After tonight they need to just go ahead and book the Statlander match for All Out.

Hoping to get some development on Black and Miro, possibly during the Coffin match.

There's also the possibility of MJF returning given Britt's IG post. TK also hinted at big things happening. But what does he do for All Out? PPV's are not really for promo segments, but for MJF this one time I'd book him in a special top tier segment for the PPV that really builds on his storyline, maybe even involving TK and some "WWE guys".

Tonight is must watch for sure.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

By the way, Kris Statlander is healthy, right?

I saw a couple of posts from a few sites yesterday about her knee being hurt on last night's AEW Dark episode; but I thought it was likely nothing since that episode must've been taped earlier this past weekend, and we would've heard news broke out about Kris being 'injured' days ago already.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm torn on the main event. Moxley could easily retain, and doing Moxley vs Punk at All Out makes sense. But we don't really know if Punk will be ready by then. On the other hand, I could see Jericho becoming the first two-time AEW World Champion. Either way there are some good future possibilities.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> By the way, Kris Statlander is healthy, right?
> 
> I saw a couple of posts from a few sites yesterday about her knee being hurt on last night's AEW Dark episode; but I thought it was likely nothing since that episode must've been taped earlier this past weekend, and we would've heard news broke out about Kris being 'injured' days ago already.


People just speculating because she did a boot and her knee apparently buckled but we have not heard one way or another


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I do think Jericho may actually win tonight.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I am always up for some while speculation, so here it goes.

Earlier in the night JAS and BCC have a fight backstage that keeps them all from showing up at ring side for the main event. Mox and Jericho have a good match and Mox retains. While Mox is celebrating, Shawn Spears attacks Mox with a chair. While he is down, MJF's music hits and he walks out and cuts a promo on the stage, ramp and then in the ring. In the promo, he talks about being tired of being disrespected, but he gave Tony one last chance to make it right. However, Tony had to agree to certain demands. First, Tony can't sign any more WWE wrestlers without his concent. Secondly, MJF must be the highest paid performer in AEW. Third, MJF wants a sign on bonus that makes up for him being under paid for three years. Fourth, MJF wants to be the first face on the open video to Dynamite, Rampage and any quarterly specials. Finally, MJF says that doesn't want to wait around and work Dark to get a title shot. He wants his shot whenever and wherever he chooses. He chooses to have that match now. He and Spears beat down Mox some more and MJF calls for a ref. He wins the title on the spot and the show closes with your new interim world champion, MJF.

This could also help the Punk injury issue. Either Punk is ready to come back and you make All Out a triple threat match for the AEW World Title or Punk is still injured and you have MJF vs Mox for the Interim title. A triple threat would be a good way of protecting Punk from having to do to much on his recovering leg.

There is scenario that I could also come up with where Kenny comes back to match up with Mox, but Kenny is more likely to use the rankings while MJF can circumvent them.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

This is pretty much a can't miss episode for me. If you know, you know. I waited 259 days and if he returns i cry of happiness and if he doesn't i will continue waiting until he's ready.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> This is pretty much a can't miss episode for me. If you know, you know. I waited 259 days and if he returns i cry of happiness and if he doesn't i will continue waiting until he's ready.


GOATMEGA!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Rush rules. I honestly think he could overshadow Andrade since he's great as a heel and can promo.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557215306309058560


Tornado rules make it even better. Cannot wait for this.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

oh yes it’s Wednesday!


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I really think AEW missed an opportunity by not doing FTR vs Bucks 3 at All Out. If FTR wins the AEW belts from Swerve in Our Glory, that'd just be weird.


They need something big for Grand Slam. The match can wait and would be a better fit there.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Martyn said:


> They need something big for Grand Slam. The match can wait and would be a better fit there.


Since I'll be there, that would be awesome as a main event for that show.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I just watched the MJF promo again for like the 10th time  Still get goosebumps and actually makes me smile how awesome it is.

When he screams “I’M THE BEST, I’M THE BEST… IN THE WORLD!” _chefs kiss_ 🔥🔥🔥

Give him back to us


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A return of note before the show on Elevation.



Spoiler



Penelope Ford in her first match since January. She's been out injured.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Got that feeling Jericho is winning.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> No Wardlow match announced AGAIN.
> 
> It's a fucking shambles.


I have no idea what they are doing with him, putting him on trash events like battle of the belts is terrible booking


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Araragi said:


> Got that feeling Jericho is winning.


I think it could go either way too.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Araragi said:


> Got that feeling Jericho is winning.


lets hope


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt Baker should take the TBS from Jade tonight!


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Scuba Steve said:


> Tony isn't infallible, he makes mistakes.
> 
> But he also does good things too. How quickly we overlook that this is the same Tony Khan whose booking of Wardlow helped lead Wardlow to being as over as he is today? Because that happened.
> 
> And that Tony Khan booking of Pockets worked too. Might not be to your personal preference but he is over AF and a top baby face. They literally have people cosplaying OC in the audience just about every week and fans eat up everything he does in every city they show up in.


So what? That joke character is beyond played out and has zero mainstream appeal. Wrestling of course has comedy characters but they should never be booked as featured attractions. Certainly not at the expense of better people on the card like Wardlow, Hobbs, Starks, Miro, Darby, etc.

Tony makes too many of these mistakes. That's his and the company's problem. His eye for star power is shit.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Let’s see if Tony overhypeded again. I’m sure the show will be good, but his tweet makes it seem something but is coming


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

The worst thing about watching AEW live is that you occasionally catch the end of The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

If I don't see MJF, CM Punk or a title change tonight I'm rioting*.

Complaining on the internet


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No signal from venue.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

JR's explanation as to why this is a dangerous match was terrible lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

thumbtacks! that's a shot on the AEW drinking game


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Darby be with the shits [emoji23]


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

aaand here we go. blood already lol. Ridiculous.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

FITE is broken. Useless fucks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brody just socked off on bruh lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Great way to start the show


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

SavoySuit said:


> aaand here we go. blood already lol. Ridiculous.


Give me a break. Awesome start to the show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is it called Quake by the Lake? 😂


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spent all that time on the face paint too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Fite apparently broken


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is it called Quake by the Lake? 😂


Jericho expected to take a bump off a cage.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

One Shed said:


> Fite apparently broken


Same just the spinner and no signal message


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

One Shed said:


> Fite apparently broken


It’s definitely broken.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FITE finally works after six minutes.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

One Shed said:


> Fite apparently broken


Finally.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This match is wild, Brody looks scary with the blood on his face lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The blood on the face paint looks pretty cool


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

zorori said:


> Same just the spinner and no signal message





Whoanma said:


> It’s definitely broken.


Maybe it was the quake and the feed to Fite fell in the lake?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> They should get someone with some name credibility for a 1 time TV loss to Jade. Like Mickie James.
> 
> The card looks good. Jericho vs Mox is unpredictable and I like that.


Is Madison Rayne a credible name? She definitely shouldnt beat Jade thats for sure because that wouldnt be believable 😂

Save beating Jade for the TBS title for the DMD!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Let's give this failing company one more shot.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Fite now looks to be working.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jade vs Madison is a piss break 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Where has Sting been?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

One Shed said:


> Maybe it was the quake and the feed to Fite was in the lake?


I want a refund, idgaf about the lake BS and Khan crying wolf for the umpteenth time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Where has Sting been?


In the rafters like in 97, just not in the same building as the show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Where has Sting been?


In the rafters watching his son wrestle Brody King 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A nice, leisurely start to the show. Blood, tables, windpipe collapsing chops.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is it called Quake by the Lake? 😂


minnesota = land of 1000 lakes


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

You see the lights go out and then come on again...


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Where has Sting been?


Trying to get HHH on the phone.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The House of Black should be evicted.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Shouldn’t sting and Miro help Darby


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sting needs to come and save his boy from certain death.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Darby really should have anticipated members of King's evil teleporting faction interfering in this match where interference is totally legal.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Well, the match was good, it's ruined now


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Malakai's upper body looks a little thicker than usual. Hopefully he's finally realized the importance of working out.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Sting 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sting's eye got corrupted.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

?????? So Sting was just lying there while his boy got the shit knocked out of him to make a cooler entrance?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sting catching a quick nap in there.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Old man Sting once again dominating the young talent and standing tall... Ffs this isn't 1997 anymore, jesus christ enough with him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sting vs Malakai?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Brandon Cutler groupies at ringside 🤣


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Malakai's upper body looks a little thicker than usual. Hopefully he's finally realized the importance of working out.


He has been battling severe back issues and is finally able to work out again. 

He looks a lot better, for sure.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love the storytelling there referencing Brody choking Darby out in the Royal Rampage. Darby is 3-0 in coffin matches now.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Good opener


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

LET'S GOO DARBY !


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I hate the HOB melodrama but Darby and King work great together.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol that was a silly ending. Like the action, but the ending was too WWE


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Malakai going over Sting at the PPV would be nice. 

Enjoyed that match quite a lot, could have toned down on the fuckery but it was face paced, high quality action.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fun opener.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Araragi said:


> I hate the HOB melodrama but Darby and King work great together.


Me too that match was a banger until they got involved, happy Darby won though


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Fantastic storytelling.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Darby actually knows how to work against big guys as a small guy. It's why I don't mind him working vs bigger guys. Most of AEWs roster has absolutely no idea how to do it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Finish was really good, the way he fell into the coffin and the lid shut was perfect. Sting lying in the coffin was some of the dumbest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Brody won me over with that match, dude can work. That match was fun outside of the HOB interference, happy Sting is back.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I really hope Moxley loses, he's insufferable as champion.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Watch them get in trouble for that chain hanging lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Watch them get in trouble for that chain hanging lmao


Why would they get in trouble?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bitching about Sting being in the coffin is just… bitching.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> Finish was really good, the way he fell into the coffin and the lid shut was perfect. Sting lying in the coffin was some of the dumbest shit I've ever seen.


It was too choreographed and King went “out” way too fast. 

I do wonder what kind of spot they were planning on doing before the one table broke


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why would they get in trouble?


It was a joke, because of what happen with Bryan when he choked buddy wit his tie when he debuted in NXT lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> minnesota = land of 1000 lakes


That makes sense I guess 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

What is this disgusting pubic hair commercial? 🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Bitching about Sting being in the coffin is just… bitching.


It was... dumb.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Match was a banger Brody blood was thick as fuck


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rush, Brody King, Jay Lethal, Danhausen... AEW's ROH signings have settled in nicely. Let's get the Briscoes on TV now.

Jericho looks great clean shaven.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho kind of looks like Wes Brisco with that vest 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chris looks better clean shaven, looks 10 years younger


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Rush, Brody King, Jay Lethal, Danhausen... AEW's ROH signings have settled in nicely. Let's get the Briscoes on TV now.
> 
> Jericho looks great clean shaven.


Birscoes can't be on TV.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DRAGON LEE IN AEW, HOLY FUCK YES.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

random Will Ospreay announcement


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Good promo from Jericho. Showing Mox how to do it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"It was because of you Hawk Hogan!" 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jericho gonna go old school for the entrance I bet


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

"I'm going to stretch the shit out of you!"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!!!

WILL OSPREAY is ADVERTISED for the Trios title tournament (along with Aussie Open)!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho is so fucking lame and washed


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

La Facción Ingobernable!! Andrade x Rush x Dragon Lee!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Tags do not need to be made."

AKA every tag match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dragon Lee making his AEW debut on a House of the Dragon themed show is perfect.

He also happens to be one of the best juniors in the world and rivals Fenix for insanity.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

One Shed said:


> "Tags do not need to be made."
> 
> AKA every tag match


Yep, since when has AEW complied with tag rules lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL "less for the referee to potentially screw up" 

sometimes JR does have a good soundbite or two


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

NO REACTION! Because everybody knows Andrade is gonna go back WWE because hes just Charlotte's bitch 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> NO REACTION! Because everybody knows Andrade is gonna go back WWE because hes just Charlotte's bitch 😂


No reaction. Because Andrade sucks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The left side is incredible. The right side is kinda weak and I'm guessing HoB storm to the final.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sting came out a coffin like Undertaker 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lucha Brothers vs Psychosis and Super Crazy 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sting came out a coffin like Undertaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

One Shed said:


> No reaction. Because Andrade sucks.


Ikr! He is so fucking boring! 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This crowd needs more energy. They are way too quiet


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This might've been better if Buddy actually sold it. As is he looks like he's not fazed and should just beat this old man who's already at a disadvantage since he noticed him on the floor. Terrible execution.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The left side is incredible. The right side is kinda weak and I'm guessing HoB storm to the final.
> 
> View attachment 130210


surprised there's not a JAS team in this tourney like Garcia and 2.0


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rush is the very definition of a rudo.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> The left side is incredible. The right side is kinda weak and I'm guessing HoB storm to the final.
> 
> View attachment 130210


It depends if Hangman is their partner. Also I feel Parker Boudreaux isn't ready for TV yet. Even in a Trios match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eddie isnt here! Why are these fucking marks chanting for him? What do they want Eddie to do in this match? 😂


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

good match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Old man Sting once again dominating the young talent and standing tall... Ffs this isn't 1997 anymore, jesus christ enough with him.


Oh shut up, Sting is a legend and elevates Darby you whiny mark. He was also beat down a couple weeks back.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Rush needs to head to Raw to feud with Gable next week. The world needs the Ruush vs the Shoosh.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Lucha Brothers vs Psychosis and Super Crazy 😂


Where do you come up with this genius comments?!?!!😂😂😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

One Shed said:


> No reaction. Because Andrade sucks.


Nah, this match is a banger


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> It depends if Hangman is their partner. Also I feel Parker Boudreaux isn't ready for TV yet. Even in a Trios match.


Yeah that match will probably be on Rampage


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> This crowd needs more energy. They are way too quiet


they were loud in the opener


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is wildly entertaining.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Penta loses his mask every match O_)


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

toontownman said:


> Rush needs to head to Raw to feud with Gable next week. The world needs the Ruush vs the Shoosh.


If Rush is going there too then Tony Khan needs to bury both him and Andrade like trash because they are worthless here.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Penta having his mask tied up is genius 😂


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rush is a million times better than Andrade.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

After about 10 minutes of any lucha match I start to lose my disbelief.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

This is already one of the better Dynamites I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Just show your face already


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If you have your mask ripped off in like 30% of matches, nothing matters at all about it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂 Andrade throwing the mask into the crowd was awesome


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Just show your face already


He just did. They threw him out of the ring on the hard camera side.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The whole lucha thing is stupid when it comes to masks


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Andrade and Rush have go away heat, wtf is Tony Khan doing? 🙄


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Penta loses his mask every match O_)


Goes hand in hand with Mox blading every week


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SavoySuit said:


> After about 10 minutes of any lucha match I start to lose my disbelief.


Lucha has never tried to be realistic. More artistic with very clearly defined faces and heels. I love it for what it is. Thanks to Eric Bischoff for bringing an army of them to WCW in the 90s.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

“Not the double knot!!” Gotta love JR.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

JR sounding like he's meeting a fan at 2am on a road stop: "that was a great one folks". Why bother


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Andrade and Rush have go away heat, wtf is Tony Khan doing? 🙄


Say what you want but they're both good in the ring.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It was a good match, but this match was no different from a regular AEW tag match. They are all tornado tags for the most part.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow so many dorks on one screen.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oracle said:


> Goes hand in hand with Mox blading every week


and thumbtacks in almost every hardcore match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IT's hard to trust Matt Jackson. He sounds like such a weasel


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Ugh, the dork order 🤮


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Lucha has never tried to be realistic. More artistic with very clearly defined faces and heels. I love it for what it is. Thanks to Eric Bischoff for bringing an army of them to WCW in the 90s.


I know... I just wish there was a way to keep it looking less Balletic. Still better than the Young Bucks (where I lose my disbelief in the first minute)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow Matt Hardly is such a horrible speaker.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This young bucks promo sounds like a love lorn ex trying to get back with their boyfriend or something. Jesus


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I can't stand the dork order


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Will these three just kiss now?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Bucks are awful. They suck so bad.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Ugh, the dork order 🤮


A stable composed entirely of jobbers. Dark Order, because they wrestle on Dark.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This promo is dragging. I like what they're trying, but this isn't it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Middle School drama and Middle School acting.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

That's Omega confirmed for next week, then.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

plz to not ban me for something broadcast on network tv. ty


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

This is so cringe.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Like a coiled spring 

Matthews could have fucking sold it a bit more, jumping back in shock rather than just standing there watching him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahahahahahahaha haha "be our friend"

This shit is so bottom level lame


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No Hungbucks, which surely means... 😍


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought Hardly was proposing marriage to Page.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I wish the Dark Order would just go away. 

Brodie was the only one in it ever worth a damn.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hangman is cringe. Dork order blows chunks


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Boldgerg said:


> That's Omega confirmed for next week, then.


Maybe the end of tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep, Omega returning next week. Cool, he'll be Trios Champions with Young Bucks. Works for me.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hangman choosing the dork order over the bucks is cringe 🤡


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The neverending drama of The Elite


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Hinted that Adam Cole and his squad will be gone and good riddance. The young bucks segment will be the worst part of the show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow that was even dumber than their usual cringe level crap.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Hangman is cringe. Dork order blows chunks


Hangman fits right there with Dork Order geeks. His character and overall pathway in AEW has been a total dud and he fits rightfully there.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Young Bucks and their mystery partner, hopefully its Kenny, should bury Andrade and Rush and toss them in the trash for Triple to dig them out!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so this fucking guy still coming out to the dark heel entrance?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Will Omega return?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Araxen said:


> Will these three just kiss now?


Hopefully.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who won between Darby and Brody? Anything else interesting happen after that. I missed first 20 minutes.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

hangman won’t fight for the trios title?


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

KILL HIM LUCHA GO FULL KANE


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

It's Kane !


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Cringe AF

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JB on commentary they are really trying to get him out of his promo she’ll


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

whoa that was a rough landing on that suplex


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Please let it be real. I beg thee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Luchadino still coming out to the heel music lol. I wonder why.... jeez lol.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> hangman won’t fight for the trios title?


Dumbest thing ever, nah I'm gonna turn down a title opportunity to be in the corner of some geeks.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

That backstage segment with Bucks, Hangman and Dark Order: Absolutely the most cringey fucking thing I've seen on wrestling television since Katie Vick, bruh.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anrhony Henry had a really good match with OC on Dark yesterday. He's getting squashed here though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Will Omega return?


He’s coming back.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yep, Omega returning next week. Cool, he'll be Trios Champions with Young Bucks. Works for me.


Hopefully it means Don Callis back too


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That explanation is still stupid as hell "Luchasaurus was just aligning himself with Christian to keep him safe so i could get to him first".....So what about the guys he killed and maimed while "Protecting Christian"? they getting an apology?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jesus that headbutt was brutal


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heard on podcast that Dino hasn't touched Cage yet. And if he turns on JB, JB would be the most geek of all to let that happen.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Why no ring post fire after the win?

Christian looking good.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

It's so hard for me to take a guy seriously when he's sat backstage in a cowboy costume talking about how he can't betray the guys in gimp costumes with no personalities because they've always had his back. Who is this aimed at?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fast pin. Good. Took AEW a few years to learn that is what you need to do more often


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

not a great night to be a Buck


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

Y'all, I have watched Dynamite in months. Tonight I'm here, suckered in by Tony's hype. I forgot how boring this show is. Will it be good or did I taken for a ride? TBD


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nothing Finer said:


> It's so hard for me to take a guy seriously when he's sat backstage in a cowboy costume talking about how he can't betray the guys in gimp costumes with no personalities because they've always had his back. Who is this aimed at?


He's a cosplay Cowboy


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I like Miro but that shit is cringe.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why is Luchasaurus still part heel? he's coming out to the evil heel music and entrance, ruthlessly attacking security, while at the same time being the babyface Jungle Boy's friend, i don't get it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Will AEW ever let stuff breathe? Find out on the next episode of Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t care what anyone says, Miro is not unhappy and he must be off TV for a reason.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Miro keeps hinting Lana coming to AEW in his promos 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

.The hell kinda of promo did Miro just do?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Nothing Finer said:


> It's so hard for me to take a guy seriously when he's sat backstage in a cowboy costume talking about how he can't betray the guys in gimp costumes with no personalities because they've always had his back. Who is this aimed at?


Brokeback Mountain fans?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Julia trying to seduce Miro would be cool but wow her voice isn’t it to sell it…


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

For once didn't like that Miro promo. Would've been far better if he was out there to help Darby and Sting to turn down Black, instead of whatever that was.

Unless it's a fake out and he's joining them... but I definitely hope that's not the case.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I generally really like Miro's promos but that fell flat as fuck, was insanely awkward.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

redban said:


> .The hell kinda of promo did Miro just do?


I loved It. He’s so good in this character.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

will we see Adam Cole soon


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That was the RWWEdeemer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So why is Luchasaurus still part heel? he's coming out to the evil heel music and entrance, ruthlessly attacking security, while at the same time being the babyface Jungle Boy's friend, i don't get it.


It's AEW, they dont make sense. Look at Acclaimed vs Assboys...their very first battle was a dudmpster gimmick match and they'll likely end their battle in the ring doing a regular wrestling match.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> So why is Luchasaurus still part heel? he's coming out to the evil heel music and entrance, ruthlessly attacking security, while at the same time being the babyface Jungle Boy's friend, i don't get it.


I’ve seen it speculated that Christian’s brief mentorship of Luchasaurus isn’t as finished as it appears to be 😉

Plus, the ‘heel’ theme is pretty good, so I guess they want to carry on using it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> It's so hard for me to take a guy seriously when he's sat backstage in a cowboy costume talking about how he can't betray the guys in gimp costumes with no personalities because they've always had his back. Who is this aimed at?


It’s trying to keep Hangman a sugary all around good guy babyface but really he’s just even more boring when he’s playing that role.

Jon Silver is a talent. The rest of the Dark Order are pointless


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That one woman is Lana 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557490912216813569


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is there so many jobber factions? this stupid QT faction, Dork Order, Andrade's goofy faction, jesus.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's possible we dont learn the Bucks' partner until the match itself. There don't seem to be many options for a reveal tonight.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is there so many jobber factions? this stupid QT faction, Dork Order, Andrade's goofy faction, jesus.


Is that all you do is whine ?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hate Jay Lethal getting me all hype for Macho Man.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> will we see Adam Cole soon


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

One Shed said:


> Middle School drama and Middle School acting.


Its genuinely terrible.


Nothing Finer said:


> It's so hard for me to take a guy seriously when he's sat backstage in a cowboy costume talking about how he can't betray the guys in gimp costumes with no personalities because they've always had his back. Who is this aimed at?


The product has always been aimed at internet indy fans. Look at the roster, the guys pushed, the angles they run. It's not a national product.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That guy looks kinda like ScoTT hALL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> It’s trying to keep Hangman a sugary all around good guy babyface but really he’s just even more boring when he’s playing that role.
> 
> Jon Silver is a talent. The rest of the Dark Order are pointless


Jon Silver is not talented, he sucks


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> will we see Adam Cole soon


Hopefully not.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> It’s trying to keep Hangman a sugary all around good guy babyface but really he’s just even more boring when he’s playing that role.
> 
> Jon Silver is a talent. The rest of the Dark Order are pointless


Jon Silver, Orange Cassidy and Danhausen as a comedy faction would be comedy gold 😂


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Zubair! 😂


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

Just me or Jay Lethal's theme music seem like the wrong music for this entrance?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This horrible booking is going to turn Wardlow from being the next Batista to the next Mason Ryan. Awfum


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

I am Groot said:


> Hinted that Adam Cole and his squad will be gone and good riddance. The young bucks segment will be the worst part of the show


Don't you know a troll when you hear one?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Is that all you do is whine ?


Bro stfu, when they put something on that aint awful and something i can get behind i'll acknowledge it, i call it like i see it, i'm not gonna put something over i don't like.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Wardlow looking like a fucking MEAL AND A HALF, SWEET BABY JESUS, CLEANSE ME


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Darby put House of Black back in the trash? Perhaps Tony Khan isn't a complete doofus.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557522081897558017*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FTR!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

THE PINNACLE 😍


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Why does Lethal get another shot when he was dominated ?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

FTR and Wardlow 🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Adam Page is such a geek. Wardlow looks like a star at least


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wardlow should dress that way every week. It’d def bring in the ladies


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't suppose FTR will actually get to wrestle?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FTR and Wardlow actually look fucking good together.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Wardlow should dress that way every week. It’d def bring in the ladies



It was so hot, even my ass melted.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Miro keeps hinting Lana coming to AEW in his promos 😂


Good God no!


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Catalanotto said:


> Wardlow looking like a fucking MEAL AND A HALF, SWEET BABY JESUS, CLEANSE ME


Should we all leave and give you a moment? 🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557490912216813569


In other shocking news, water is wet.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

We all know how this is going to end…


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Bro stfu, when they put something on that aint awful and something i can get behind i'll acknowledge it, i call it like i see it, i'm not gonna put something over i don't like.


i'm just joking


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Remember when people complained that FTR was overrated? 

Hottest team in the world by a mile. 

Three badass motherfuckers in that ring rn


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No mention of the three being in The Pinnacle. They really are trying to make us forget MJF.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

so is that crystal lake cuz I am hella pumped for Jason Voorhees's big debut.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PavelGaborik said:


> Remember when people complained that FTR was overrated?
> 
> Hottest team in the world by a mile.
> 
> Three badass motherfuckers in that ring rn


FTR is amazing


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Now that’s the top Anna should wear every week


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

there was a whole tiddy out there. O_O


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Anna Jay 😍


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anna Booty Jay! YES!!!! CHOKE US LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> i'm just joking


Oh, well didn't come across like a joke tbh, but no problem, its cool.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I do enjoy the AEW galaxy joke.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Those titties were about to pop out.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Anna could do that to me


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Nobody's touched Wardlow!"

@Catalanotto: "I've touched Wardlow"


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Anna Jay is smokin' hot but god damn her voice is brutal, definitely brings her stock down slightly for me. 

Also, who was the blue haired chick with the fat natural titties she was choking?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> No mention of the three being in The Pinnacle. They really are trying to make us forget MJF.


I genuinely even forgot.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go Ricky!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW doing a recap. Good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait is Starks the heel here? he hired protection from Hobbs? Didn't Hobbs betray him? Shouldn't Hobb's be the heel?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Why is Starks linked with the trash factory ?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I fucking hate Ricky Starks, his face is so enraging, I really want to punch it so my blood pressure goes down.

#MeetMeInRantsRicky


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Anna Jay is smokin' hot but god damn her voice is brutal, definitely brings her stock down slightly for me.
> 
> Also, who was the blue haired chick with the fat natural titties she was choking?


Pretty sure that isn’t her actual voice. She’s trying to act like the psychotic girl with angry problems. But yea that her she choked out had some yummy boobies


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Daddy magic promo and Anna Jay looking like that? Solid segment.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Aaron Solow is such a cuck 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Isn’t Aaron Solow claim to fame being Bailey’s husband? Can’t recall him ever doing much in AEW


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Any thunder Rosa tonight


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Please keep Ricky away from the trash factory. QT sucks


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> Any thunder Rosa tonight


I hope not


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> so is that crystal lake cuz I am hella pumped for Jason Voorhees's big debut.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

redban said:


> Any thunder Rosa tonight


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Good God no!


It ok just as long as Lana doesnt wrestle! 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Anna Jay is smokin' hot but god damn her voice is brutal, definitely brings her stock down slightly for me.
> 
> Also, who was the blue haired chick with the fat natural titties she was choking?


Probably Leva Bates


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

DrEagles said:


> Pretty sure that isn’t her actual voice. She’s trying to act like the psychotic girl with angry problems. But yea that her she choked out had some yummy boobies


Unfortunately that is her actual voice, it's always been like that, even when she first started cutting promos. 

Sounds like an obese 13 year old boy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Aaron Solow is such a cuck 😂


You don’t know the meaning of that word.😂😂😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Ricky is going to be a major star as a face, keep him away from the jobber squad


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Why Quake by the lake? Isn't this a regular Dynamite?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Wish that was me


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

They really need to change that Wardlow theme.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Cole Karter is a good fit with The Factory, in NXT he went by "Two Dimes", which is two more dimes than QT Marshall ever drew in his career.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why Quake by the lake? Isn't this a regular Dynamite?



The lack of lake in this episode is false advertising.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why Quake by the lake? Isn't this a regular Dynamite?


No. It's an extra quakey and lakey Dynamite.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

was hoping for HOOK to save Ricky there


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Probably Leva Bates


Don't think it was her, but I haven't seen her in a while, I just don't remember her having a rack like that.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why Quake by the lake? Isn't this a regular Dynamite?


Well…


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> The lack of lake in this episode is false advertising.


I thought Wardlow provided the lake


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can get behind this Starks babyface push, dudes gonna be money.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Get the trashorty off TV


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I thought Wardlow provided the lake


Well played.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> They really need to change that Wardlow theme.


It's quite unmemorable.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> I can get behind this Starks babyface push, dudes gonna be money.


Reminds me of a young Rock


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When Ricky Starks does that shake, he reminds me of Beavis.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I thought Wardlow provided the lake



touche, brother Geeee


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ash Boys 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why Quake by the lake? Isn't this a regular Dynamite?


Minnesota’s nickname is “land of 1000 lakes”


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Unfortunately that is her actual voice, it's always been like that, even when she first started cutting promos.
> 
> Sounds like an obese 13 year old boy.


It really sucks that arguably the 3 hottest girls in AEW (Julia,Tay, Anna) all have terrible voices.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Billy Gunn is the biggest jacked dude on the roster. Guy is an absolute house and he's almost 60


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

SavoySuit said:


> It's quite unmemorable.


The intro is good (which wasn't played tonight) but as soon as the generic, thrashing, screamo metal comes in it all goes to shit, and I say that as a huge fan of heavy rock music.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The XL 2 said:


> Billy Gunn is the biggest jacked dude on the roster. Guy is an absolute house and he's almost 60


That's called roids


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Reminds me of a young Rock


Reminds me of him and a bit of Orton when he first turned face, the cocky youngster going against the heels.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Don't think it was her, but I haven't seen her in a while, I just don't remember her having a rack like that.


She’s been on BTE last few weeks with blue hair and I think she has the chubby girl tits


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Ricky Starks can be a major star


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> That's called roids


Most 60 year olds on juice look nothing like Billy Gunn


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Starks in the crowd gave me DDP vibes. Not the People's Champion he is usually compared to.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I like Danhausen but he’s like Miami Heat’s Udonis Haslem ….coming off the bench and collecting a check.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Randy Lahey said:


> Isn’t Aaron Solow claim to fame being Bailey’s husband? Can’t recall him ever doing much in AEW


You’re right. I think he and Bailey were together for years. Might have even got engaged? Then they broke up a couple of years back.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> That's called roids


It's why he got released from WWE.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Billy Gunn is the biggest jacked dude on the roster. Guy is an absolute house and he's almost 60


Is there anyone overall as big as him(muscle and height wise) on any roster? Lashley, Rusev and Brock are huge motherfuckers, but Billy is quite a bit taller than all of them. 

Randy is a big dude, but Billy is definitely more jacked than him as well.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> The lack of lake in this episode is false advertising.


Wardlow: The Lake Maker


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tony Khan should of signed Angelina and Velvet instead of Madison Rayne since Cute Kip is already here 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

FrankenTodd said:


> I like Danhausen but he’s like Miami Heat’s Udonis Haslem ….coming off the bench and collecting a check.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's hilarious though


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

We have the Jade match and the main event … anything else?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god this Parker fuck on tv already just cause he was on NXT? seriously? the dude is terrible from i've saw in NXT. But Tony's obsession with NXT continues, anyone from there instantly gets on tv and pushed, whether it be a wrestler or the popcorn guy.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

My boy OC


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

hahahaha Brock 2.0


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jesus this is cringe. Poor Parker. They going to job him out to Trashitty?


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Fake Brock Lesnar


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thats just Alexa Bliss dressed like Queen Zelina 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice gear


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Her outfit is fucking garbage, what the fuck is that shit?

The queen is coming


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I believe this is the penultimate match and It's only 10 past the hour.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Who were those 3 jobbers?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I can see the Parker = Lesnar comps but he looks far smaller than Lesnar to really pull it off


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh god this Parker fuck on tv already just cause he was on NXT? seriously? the dude is terrible from i've saw in NXT. But Tony's obsession with NXT continues, anyone from there instantly gets on tv and pushed, whether it be a wrestler or the popcorn guy.


Parker's done some matches on Dark. He's kinda cool but maybe should dye his hair or something to avoid comparisons to Brock


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Why is washed Madison wrestling 🤦‍♂️


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

redban said:


> We have the Jade match and the main event … anything else?


Don't think so. Have to leave time for Punk’s return I imagine.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Squash this no name Jade


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> I believe this is the penultimate match and It's only 10 past the hour.


jericho gonna wrestle 35 minutes tonight


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> It really sucks that arguably the 3 hottest girls in AEW (Julia,Tay, Anna) all have terrible voices.


Jade and Jaime Haytar are a joy to listen to


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can we all agree Jade is overrated? she had promise at the beginning it seemed, but shes had a ton of shit matches and done nothing to impress me in a long time.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

How the fuck does Madison get a title shot when she has had zero matches on Dynamite? Proof ranking doesn't mean shit


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I am Groot said:


> Jade and Jaime Haytar are a joy to listen to


Jade does nothing for me, way too jacked. Hayter is fine though, so is Britt


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Madison Rayne looks like Dana Brooke.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> She’s been on BTE last few weeks with blue hair and I think she has the chubby girl tits


Great, youre gonna make me watch BTE now


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

So why is Madison getting a title shot already? Rankings anyone? Oh right...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Can we all agree Jade is overrated? she had promise at the beginning it seemed, but shes had a ton of shit matches and done nothing to impress me in a long time.


She just has had zero development or story.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Khan’s done it again. Why would not watching this be “a regret you’ll never forget”?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The guy who was just on the mic, Ari Daivari, is the guy who produced Britt/Hayter vs ThunderStorm last week. And hopefully has produced this match into something passable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

KrysRaw1 said:


> How the fuck does Madison get a title shot when she has had zero matches on Dynamite? Proof ranking doesn't mean shit


Yeah no idea why they try and pretend that ranking system matters at this point, any schlub gets handed a title match theses days, unknowns form Dark get title matches.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Someone out there Vince is jerking off to Jade in his mansion wondering how much hush money it would take to fuck her IRL.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Great, youre gonna make me watch BTE now


Nothing is worth doing that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

nice spear from Jade.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sounds like I'm not missing a damn thing


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I am Groot said:


> Jade and Jaime Haytar are a joy to listen to


Jade is terrible too. She talks with a lisp. Like she spits when she talks.

Hayter can talk ok


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I want Jade to face Adam Cole. The visual would be hilarious.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Someone out there Vince is jerking off to Jade in his mansion wondering how much hush money it would take to fuck her IRL.


"Get over here Shelton and put on the wig again."


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One Shed said:


> She just has had zero development or story.


Her matches have sucked, that match against Anna Jay was painful to watch.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

One Shed said:


> Nothing is worth doing that.


The joys for the ability to fastforward and pause.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> Madison Rayne looks like Dana Brooke.


they both went to the surgeon and got the #3 combo


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Push-ups in the ring . That’s Scott steiner’s trademark


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Can we all agree Jade is overrated? she had promise at the beginning it seemed, but shes had a ton of shit matches and done nothing to impress me in a long time.


Yes. She has the best look of any active female wrestler but she can't wrestle for shit.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Turn Serena deed face and have her challenge Jade


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Yes. She has the best look of any active female wrestler but she can't wrestle for shit.


Exactly, and for some reason shes getting this long title reign that no one wanted to see and her matches have been the absolute shits. Shes got nothing going on for her other than a good look.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> they both went to the surgeon and got the #3 combo


It was not needed for Madison. She’s still sexy but damn it was stupid to change her face


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

They keep feeding Jade absolute fucking garbage. This is not how to improve her.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> they both went to the surgeon and got the #3 combo


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geeee said:


> they both went to the surgeon and got the #3 combo


Dana, Nattie & Charlotte are all in their own tier there. 

There's some recent photos of Sasha floating around where she's looking rather....odd as well.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

redban said:


> Push-ups in the ring . That’s Scott steiner’s trademark


And Scott used Vince's gimmick


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that sucks that Kris is hurt again.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jade is emphasizing her power moves more which is smart. The delayed Gorilla press and suplex spots were cool.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> They keep feeding Jade absolute fucking garbage. This is not how to improve her.


She should be feuding with Shida.

Jade should also do at least a six month stint in Japan. She would improve her wrestling game a lot by doing it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Madison looks good after so many years.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like I'm not missing a damn thing


You’ve missed..

A great Darby/King match
House of Black stuff
Fun Tornado tag match
Good Jericho promo
Miro promo
Ricky Starks winning
Christian/Jungle Boy promo
Wardlow and FTR teaming up

And now Jade Cargill defending the title.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> They keep feeding Jade absolute fucking garbage. This is not how to improve her.


If they are going to give her the Goldberg push, just have her squash everyone till she loses.

These longer matches are bad for TV


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> Jade is terrible too. She talks with a lisp. Like she spits when she talks.
> 
> Hayter can talk ok


I dig Hayters accent and I haven't really noticed the lisp on Jade.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This match sucks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araxen said:


> She should be feuding with Shida.


Why? Shida isn't even on TV part time.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This match is dead


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Please end this garbage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So has the 'big suprise' arrrived?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jade is not good at all and neither is Madison, please end this


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The sad thing is that was actually one of Jades better matches lol.....and it was horrendous.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm pleading for AEW to scrap the women's division. Jesus fuck this is terrible.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> You’ve missed..
> 
> A great Darby/King match
> House of Black stuff
> ...


Haha even you forgot the Horrible Hardly Boys segment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a sloppy match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the babyface sneak attacking Jade for no damn reason


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Athena is so cringe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CovidFan said:


> I'm pleading for AEW to scrap the women's division. Jesus fuck this is terrible.


They are years, literally and figuritvely behind WWE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol no reaction at all for Athena, even some boos in there. She just isn't very good, but she was in WWE so Tony had to sign her cause shes some amazing misused gem....


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Madison does have the best hair out of AEW ladies


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Did she hit Jade stiff?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jade has a nice ass


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Hulk Hogan's niece with the save!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Statlander was penciled in to end Jadeberg's streak, her injury is badly timed. May as well keep Jade unbeaten for the rest of 2022.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> So has the 'big suprise' arrrived?


No one ever promised a “big surprise”. All he said was you would regret not watching. I’m assuming Jericho probably wins and Punk returns.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Athena.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Jade has a nice ass



ty


oh, uh, oops


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Thunder Rosa!!!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I can't stand Thunder Rosa.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol no reaction at all for Athena, even some boos in there. She jsut isn't very good, but she was in WWE so Tony had to sign her cause shes some amazing misused gem....


She's good in the ring but is painfully boring.

Absolutely zero charisma, but maybe she can actually get an "okay" match out of Jade, thats a tall task though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so hard to say whos the worst female talker in this company, Thunder Rosa, Anna Jay, Tay Conti, Athena, Toni Storm, jesus the entire womens division outside of Britt suck.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sonny Kiss on Rampage lol....that show is worse than Dark.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It boggles my mind Hook is largely a Rampage only wrestler still.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Parker vs Sonny Kiss???

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Beardhausen!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did WWE send a cease and desist on Tay Conti's name?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ewww . Sonny Kiss


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sonny Kiss is back lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Why is Parker wrestling trash Sonny ? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hook on the mic? May have to watch.
Sonny Kiss? Lol…maybe not


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Tay Melo wtf


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Whose idea is it to keep giving Thunder Rosa mic time? or Toni Storm for that matter. Good lord they are terrible.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lmfao sonny kiss like really, why.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Did WWE send a cease and desist on Tay Conti's name?


who knows


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Sonny needs to be released, waste of space


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I called Danielson vs Garcia. 2/3 falls 😍😍😍


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Who is Kilynn King????


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Tay... Melo? Why the name change?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why is Parker wrestling trash Sonny ? 🤦‍♂️


To give him a 30 second squash.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Did WWE send a cease and desist on Tay Conti's name?


Well Conti was her first husbands last name so she needed to drop it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> I can't stand Thunder Rosa.


Me neither


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> No one ever promised a “big surprise”. All he said was you would regret not watching. I’m assuming Jericho probably wins and Punk returns.


so a rehash of when punk returned in the wwe


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> Who is Kilynn King????


She is someone that was on AEW a lot as an extra during the pandemic. Uhh...she's one of Cody's kids


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Garcia/Danielson 2/3 falls should be epic


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Thunder Rosa is awesome


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont mind Garcia to be honest. There's way worse in AEW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Whose idea is it to keep giving Thunder Rosa mic time? or Toni Storm for that matter. Good lord they are terrible.


Thunder Rosa's one of the worst i've seen, good god, and the accent makes it worse.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

redban said:


> Who is Kilynn King????


She already was on the roster during the pandemic times


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

KingofKings1524 said:


> No one ever promised a “big surprise”. All he said was you would regret not watching. I’m assuming Jericho probably wins and Punk returns.


Oh joy, CM Woke 🤢


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557535092687265795


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

redban said:


> Thunder Rosa is awesome


At what exactly?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Thunder Rosa is awesome


She's one of the few good AEW women...Britt also.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> At what exactly?


She's experienced, doesn't act goofy...isn't bad on the mic and ring. She's not the best but definitely not awful.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

We can be thankful that both Mox and Jericho are here after this


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

KingofKings1524 said:


> At what exactly?


At being cringe and sandbagging


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> I can't stand Thunder Rosa.


I used to like her back wheb she started, she's definitely good in the ring, but her mic skills are horrible, she lacks any kind of charisma and most importantly(to me) she comes across as an extremely unlikeable person.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Oh joy, CM Woke 🤢


Like him or not, AEW need him back desperately.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Madison made Jade look like a million bucks! And now we FINALLY get Athena versus Jade on PPV. I'm satisfied.*


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

KingofKings1524 said:


> At what exactly?


botches.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is tonight the night that MJF returns and takes over the main event hostage style lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

LIONHEART!!
30 minute main event incoming


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

OG NJPW Footage! Nice!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Conti was her ex-husband's name so... yeah.

Man, Jericho looks GREAT. Keep the clean shaven look.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

There is def a surprise happening at the end of the show. No way this match goes 30 minutes. 

I assume Punk returns to cut a promo against the winner


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho should keep these pants in the rotation. They look cool


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was hoping for Evenflow.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Loving this entrance by Jericho, keep this and get rid of judas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So early career Jericho when he was a no name nothing is supposed to be a threat and be able to give Moxley a tougher challenge? Lol ok.... Be like Austin turning back into the ring master to give Rock a tougher match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The return of the Lionheart!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Jericho should keep these pants in the rotation. They look cool


I agree he looks good here. Best look ive seen him in a while.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Is tonight the night that MJF returns and takes over the main event hostage style lol


I doubt we see MJF again until Punk returns.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

He must have went clean shaven to finish off the lionheart look

I hope he wins


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lionheart Jericho, I mean, memories of aggressive fingering, but, what the hell, this man needs some facial hair back, I am crying.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Jericho coming out as Lionheart will obviously have fans in that ring rooting for him


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Put Mox in the Liontamer, come on!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Here comes the plumber!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Was hoping for Evenflow.


Yeah scuffed Evenflow would've been the play LOL


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

If moxley wins and that’s it then Tony khan over promised yet again.

Look, Dynamite is leagues more entertaining than anything WWE produces by a mile, but no need to overhype it up from an already great program


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok he's got the tights and look, but its not like he can turn back into a young 20 year old.....you're still getting 2022 slower watered down Jericho.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Wish he done this


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So early career Jericho when he was a no name nothing is supposed to be a threat and be able to give Moxley a tougher challenge? Lol ok.... Be like Austin turning back into the ring master to give Rock a tougher match.


Smart on Mox's part. "I want you when you were green and would easily lose to El Dandy!"


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

less than 10 minutes and mox blades


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

wow, I know where he can put that finger.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

That White Zombie entrance gave me chills. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

redban said:


> Who is Kilynn King????


She worked AEW a lot during the Daily’s Place period. She had actually left to work more in NWA this year. She was very tall and used to team with Big Swole and Red Velvet as a group. They were almost always on Dark. 
Swole’s contract ran out and Red Velvet hooked up with Jade.

KiLynn was also in the background on some Nightmare Factory training scenes with Cody.

If she is back regularly maybe she has something new to show off. Even just a bigger personality would improve her.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

KingofKings1524 said:


> That White Zombie entrance gave me chills. Fuck yeah.



*Gave you a boner.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

How annoyed with Mox be if he doesn't blade tonight?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS:

MOXLEY HAS NOT BLED YET.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One Shed said:


> Smart on Mox's part. "I want you when you were green and would easily lose to El Dandy!"


Lol "I don't want the version of you that was a world champion, main eventer and a huge star, i want the green no name version of you that never accomplished anything" lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol jericho is not winning, he's still feuding with eddie ffs


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Aubrey is such a terrible ref


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why didn't Moxley also go back in time and be Ambrose? LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Audrey is such a terrible ref


Welcome to Aubrey Edwards Wrestling.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Whoanma said:


> Welcome to Aubrey Edwards Wrestling.


I corrected the name lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wearing earrings during a match was always one of the dumbest things to do.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What if he wins the title in picture-in-picture?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> BREAKING NEWS:
> 
> MOXLEY HAS NOT BLED YET.


Spoke too soon.... lol


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

the_hound said:


> lol jericho is not winning, he's still feuding with eddie ffs


And as we all know, AEW has never dropped a feud without explanation…

Also, the feud was over. How many more times was Eddie supposed to lose?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Why didn't Moxley also go back in time and be Ambrose? LOL


could be corporate synergy with Warner Bros and actually have an ACME anvil to drop on Jericho


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Here is the blood


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Wish he done this


At least the hair style lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

the_hound said:


> lol jericho is not winning, he's still feuding with eddie ffs


no, Kingston is feuding with Sammy guevera


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Theres the blood from Mox  jesus we need a clock on the screen counting down until Mox bleeds when his match starts, would never go beyond 3 minutes.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Aubrey is such a terrible ref



You'd think Marilyn Manson would have something better to do than call a match on a Wednesday night episode called Quake by the Lake with no lake surrounding the ring.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol that’s not blood from his ear Excalibur


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox found a new body part to blade!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Never wrestle with ear rings.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Theres the blood from Mox  jesus we need a clock on the screen counting down until Mox bleeds when his match starts, would never go beyond 3 minutes.


At some point he's going to come to the ring already bloody like Goldberg


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mox bleeding.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox can't go a match without some blood. I would love to know his thought process in thinking why he needs to blade in nearly every match.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck Moxley is dull do something else seen this shit over and over and over again


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho's still a main event star when he presents himself as such.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How the fuck does BattleBots keep coming back


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho just did that throwback pin where he puts one foot on the guy and then flexes .. and we barely see it cause of picture / picture


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JR burying the interim championship


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Mox can't go a match without some blood. I would love to know his thought process in thinking why he needs to blade in nearly every match.


Every fight he’s in, it’s a war. If he doesn’t bleed, he’s no selling his opponent.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh look! Mox is bleeding 🥱


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Moxley think bleeding makes his matches more epic or something? it doesn't, just looks trashy and low rent especially when done in the first 3 minutes like he always does. Can't wait for Cornette to review this match


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> JR burying the interim championship


As he should


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

holy crap it's Lionheart due to the tights! Power of the tights!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mox's apartment


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Always liked both of these guys but man it is time for both to retire.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whos' the first wrestler in AEW to challenge Moxley in a "No Blood" match?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least both of these guys have some sort of star power compared to a lot of the roster.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hard to believe this is the same guy who just had that dumpster fire embarrassment of a match against Eddie Kingston a couple of weeks back....

This match looks and feels like a big deal, and its been pretty damn good as well, Jericho looks great.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> How the fuck does BattleBots keep coming back


Lots of jobs for them on Twitter.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not going to lie. I really want to see a Punk/Jericho feud for the belt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Whos' the first wrestler in AEW to challenge Moxley in a "No Blood" match?


Fuck that, challenge him to a first blood for the title, you're sure to win dude bleeds every match within minutes.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Mox's apartment


who bled first, mox or rene?


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Someone should challenge mox to a first blood match, easy title win.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

mdinca said:


> Always liked both of these guys but man it is time for both to retire.


why you even bother watching this show. Change the channel if you’re so negative about it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

An easy win against Mox would be to face him in a First Blood match.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Mox's apartment













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is really good, has a real main event feel to it. Waiting for 30 run ins to tarnish it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

There’s no DQ in AEW JR….


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Serious question — has anyone in history bled as much as Moxley does? It’s every. Single. Match.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

If only they could say “Shades of the great Chris Benoit”


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Whos' the first wrestler in AEW to challenge Moxley in a "No Blood" match?





SAMCRO said:


> Fuck that, challenge him to a first blood for the title, you're sure to win dude bleeds every match within minutes.


Mox in a First Blood match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

grecefar said:


> Someone should challenge mox to a first blood match, easy title win.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DRose1994 said:


> Serious question — has anyone in history bled as much as Moxley does? It’s every. Single. Match.


Abdullah the Butcher.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Mox can't go a match without some blood. I would love to know his thought process in thinking why he needs to blade in nearly every match.





RapShepard said:


> How the fuck does BattleBots keep coming back


Better than a Mox match, that's how.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

DRose1994 said:


> Serious question — has anyone in history bled as much as Moxley does? It’s every. Single. Match.


Ric Flair?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

DRose1994 said:


> Serious question — has anyone in history bled as much as Moxley does? It’s every. Single. Match.


yeah; Ric Flair had some runs where he bladed in almost every match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol still doing the boston crab version of liontamer, and not the real version with the knee in the back of the neck, pussy thought this was supposed to Lionheart Jericho....


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jericho sure is impressive considering he's over 50 years old.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> An easy win against Mox would be to face him in a First Blood match.


Unless it's Flair's next retirement match


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Did they seriously just cut to a commercial with Moxley in the walls...


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

I thought he was Lionheart? Why the Walls of Jericho?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

kinda sucks to go to commercial when Mox is in the walls...


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Horrible timing with that commercial break.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> This is really good, has a real main event feel to it. Waiting for 30 run ins to tarnish it.


JAS will run in, Danielson will make the save to set up the Garcia match next week


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

He should just quit right during the commercial.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What if Mox passes out picture-in-picture?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A break during a submission move? Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rise said:


> He should just quit right during the commercial.


Would be fucking hilarious.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> JAS will run in, Danielson will make the save to set up the Garcia match next week


Match is already set up.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Liontamer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Walls of Jericho.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

redban said:


> why you even bother watching this show. Change the channel if you’re so negative about it



I don't watch very often but I can still express an opinion. Both of them are so slow in this match it doesn't look good at all.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> A break during a submission move? Are you fucking serious?


Dude terrible lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

They're gonna keep him in there the entire break LOL....poor crowd


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is the director a hamster?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL still in the Walls of Jericho through the entire commercial break and not tapped, yeah that move is dead jesus.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’m watching direct feed without commercials. It’s way better. Announcers still announcing


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Only Khan would be stupid to book a walls of Jericho during a commercial


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This Mox/Jericho match isn't really that good


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

This picture in picture in main events shit diminishes the product so much.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’m watching direct feed without commercials. It’s way better. Announcers still announcing


where at?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

mdinca said:


> I don't watch very often but I can still express an opinion. Both of them are so slow in this match it doesn't look good at all.


Ok then anti wrestling fan


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't believe this is still going LMFAO


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JR just said “this match is bowling shoe ugly”…please fire him Tony Khan


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

mdinca said:


> I don't watch very often but I can still express an opinion. Both of them are so slow in this match it doesn't look good at all.


Mox should retire at 36?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

redban said:


> yeah; Ric Flair had some runs where he bladed in almost every match


Hell, he was blading last week at his retirement match. Drunk and passed out but bladed like a king.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I wish Fite TV was in America, PIP sucks


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Somehow they come back after a 5 minute submission and the crowd is going ham


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

What a way to bury the Walls of Jericho even deeper.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Like the the Bret/Austin Sharpshooter spot. Jericho also did Bret's ring post figure-four.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is fucking hilarious. They have the ref telling them how long until commercials end lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This match has officially killed the Walls as a finisher lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

My goodness .. he was in the Walls for the entire commercial break


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miracle! Moxley suddenly moves when commercials end lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I wish Fite TV was in America, PIP sucks


Just use a VPN.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> JR just said “this match is bowling shoe ugly”…please fire him Tony Khan


Do you...do you know what that term means?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

“We’re back from commercial. You can rope break now”.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> JR just said “this match is bowling shoe ugly”…please fire him Tony Khan


He's not wrong though, this isn't pretty, its an ugly brawl.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

rich110991 said:


> Ok then anti wrestling fan


Dude, what's your problem?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> JR just said “this match is bowling shoe ugly”…please fire him Tony Khan


Tony doesn't have balls to do that. Instead, he will just hug him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> What a way to bury the Walls of Jericho even deeper.


"Resthold of Jericho"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lionheart Jericho never used the Codebreaker to my recollection, either do it right or don't do it at all Chris.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mox refilling after the match


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

This match has been basically Jericho beating up Moxley for 20 minutes


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Sammy fucked up. lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley should just donate his blood instead of having it waste all over the mat each week lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sammy and Tay constantly fucking up the most simple of tasks....jesus christ what a bunch of morons.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> He's not wrong though, this isn't pretty, its an ugly brawl.


No he’s wrong. An ugly brawl is chaotic, weapons etc. This has been an old school wrestling match


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

What a terrible botch


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How could Aubrey not notice, lame. LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good job Sammy didn't throw Austin's beers.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Mox should retire at 36?


The way he is moving in this match, it should be something he considers.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol nice throw Sammy


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Im fucking sick of Moxley Hogan. Goddamn man. This is bullshit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What a terrible botch


More botchamania from AEW.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> How could Aubrey not notice, lame. LOL


Well Don Stevens is a pretty terrible ref.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Aubrey was made to look even more stupid


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This match is good but I think Jericho is out of finishers


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

That should have ended it. Why waste Jericho’s finisher on Mosley kicking out


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lionheart Jericho never used the Codebreaker to my recollection, either do it right or don't do it at all Chris.


Neither did he use the Judas Effect.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

That wasn't even a close to three. Shut up JR.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> “We’re back from commercial. You can rope break now”.


please tell me they didn't say that, there's no way they can be that fucking stupid


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

He hit the exposed turnbuckle and took the Judas effect … he shouldn’t have kicked out there. That is John Cena-esque


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This match is atrocious


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> No he’s wrong. An ugly brawl is chaotic, weapons etc. This has been an old school wrestling match


No it's not, its a close, in tight, grindfest, which is exactly what this is. 

This is a brawl, not a street fight.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> More botchamania from AEW.


Nah that was forgivable.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley kicked out since he's still turned on from bleeding.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Theres the right version of the Liontamer!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jericho is winning. He wouldn’t have let Mox kick out of Judas Effect if he wasn’t going over


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The REAL Liontamer.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

holy fuck, this match is ass.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Finally! The Liontamer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW should have had a heel be the champ instead of a face going up against Punk. Oh well


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Please tap !!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

7 minutes left...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

In kayfabe, Lionheart Chris Jericho would not have mastered the Judas Effect so it works


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Did Jericho cut something important?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match rules. It's not pretty but feels like an intense fight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Let Jericho win with


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match has been pretty awful. Probably a 3/10 at best.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I love BLOOD!!!!!


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Whyyyyy? ;A;


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> Better than a Mox match, that's how.


Moxley always bleeding like he got a permanent period is funny, but he does have good matches. Man can wrestle


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome match. Much better than their first.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fuck. 

That was a great match but that ending was flat.

Really good shit though


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We got 6 minutes left!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

6 minutes left for Tony Khan to hopefully not receive hatred on his tweet


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jericho tapping to a normal sleeper 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tons of afterbirth time


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Booo!!!!!!!!!!!

Jericho > Moxley


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow. Moxley clean and he even no sold the Judas Effect


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Annnd theres the afterbirth, lol Tony just can't help himself, ALAWAY gotta have a fight after the match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Moxley with super man booking. Terrible


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

You have to wonder what Moxley does when Rene is on her period.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Really wanted Jericho to win this whole week. And then when he put in the lion tamer with a bloody face…holy shit what a visual 

wtf are these monkeys doing now lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

At least they saved the bullshit until after the match.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

OK, even I'm getting pissed off with this constant post match bullshit.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

The fuck is the point in this when he's already lost?


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

There we go.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The never ending JAS/BCC feud 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk not wearing the belt


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit!! Punk's back? is he cleared?!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Another Nitro ending.....



.....Nevermind!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PUNKKKKK


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Crowd gives no shits.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is such a lame finish with the run ins. Would been better to have Punk come out and cut a promo. 

All this fighting does is make you forget the great match you just saw


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So much of an overloaded roster lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Between Raw and Dynamite there's been a fuck ton of post match fights lol. 

The HHH vs TK era is just going to be straight up ass beatings at all times lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look, an actual star!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh yay, CM Woke


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk!!!!!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Annnd theres the afterbirth, lol Tony just can't help himself, ALAWAY gotta have a fight after the match.


It’s pretty much every week! Like latter day WCW…


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Punk being uninjured isn't that deep TK. But they do need him


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Punk looks smaller … he’s on dat dere Orange Cassidy workout routine


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

CM Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Holy crap an actual star wrestler! Finally!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Jericho was busted hard way on the buckle


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

PUNK IS BACK!

But is he _back_ back? The way he was kind of limping and made Sammy land on his feet make me think he's still not 100%


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

HES BACK


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

No crowd dive?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCK YES!!!!!

CM PUNK RETURNS ON MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

LIKE MUSSOLINI!!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

PUNK IS BACK!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Araxen said:


> You have to wonder what Moxley does when Rene is on her period.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Huge match feel right here. Can’t wait for it!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No MJF


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They gonna kiss


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I can’t tell you how happy I am. Amazing.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

CovidFan said:


> Crowd gives no shits.


Since when is chanting CM Punk's name not giving a shit?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I FUCKING CAME


I FUCKING CAME EVERYWHERE


VAG BY THE LAKE


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> FUCK YES!!!!!
> 
> CM PUNK RETURNS ON MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

DRose1994 said:


> LIKE MUSSOLINI!!


AND BLEEDING MOXLEY


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

With his hair slicked, and the salt and pepper beard, Punk has a great look. Grizzled and wily like Rick from Walking Dead.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> FUCK YES!!!!!
> 
> CM PUNK RETURNS ON MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


Happy birthday to the Master of Rating Wrestlers


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

JR saying Punk’s not cleared … good way to ruin the mood


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

The grey beard is sad, gets some just for men.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, that show delivered. Three quality matches and lots of happenings.

Hopefully we can get Kenny and MJF back no later than All Out too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Araxen said:


> Since when is chanting CM Punk's name not giving a shit?


I mean that _was_ a way WWE crowds responded when they hated what WWE was doing, but that was when Punk wasn't with AEW, that was when there wasn't even an AEW, but there is precedent.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just give us Bryan vs Punk already


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I FUCKING CAME
> 
> 
> I FUCKING CAME EVERYWHERE
> ...


Wetalanotto


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Really damn good show tonight, feels like AEW is getting back on track with that episode. 

With that being said, you've gotta follow it up with another quality show next week....an Omega return would be an incredible way of doing so.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Boxingfan said:


> PUNK IS BACK!


Everyones reaction:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I still would’ve liked Punk vs Jericho at the end there. Jericho’s Fozzy tour next month probably made it impossible


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

People wonder why they kept the title on Punk.

This crowd is your answer.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Really damn good show tonight, feels like AEW is getting back on track with that episode.
> 
> With that being said, you've gotta follow it up with another quality show next week....an Omega return would be an incredible way of doing so.


Omega is 1000000% back next week. Absolutely no way he's not the Bucks partner.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad Punk is back. Wish he dyed his beard. But overall some star power like Punk is important here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rise said:


> The grey beard is sad, gets some just for men.


A real man accepts the grey. 😎


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Omega is 1000000% back next week. Absolutely no way he's not the Bucks partner.


Heel or Face Omega?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rise said:


> The grey beard is sad, gets some just for men.


Middle age men dying their beard is some serious insecure shit. Punk is in his 40s he's going to have some gray


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Show started strong, and ended even stronger. Mox/Jericho was a hell of a match and one of the best of the year. Punk’s return was well done and the face off with Mox alone sold this match. Moxley flipping Punk off and bumping him on the way out was perfect.

Fun episode of Dynamite as a whole.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I liked Mox flipping off Punk. BCC need to be tweeners, angry alpha male types who can feud with faces or heels. The shades of grey faction. Let the Elite be the white meat babyfaces when they reform.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> With his hair slicked, and the salt and pepper beard, Punk has a great look. Grizzled and wily like Rick from Walking Dead.


 I can see it


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

God damn, what a show!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Pretty good show. Tony Khan absolutely loves Mox. Some super strong booking. 

I thought it’d be a better storyline if Jericho won. So much easier to do Face/Heel than Face/Face and Punk can’t be anything but a Face in Chicago


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557547335743184896
*The main event scene instantly became watchable.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> A real man accepts the grey. 😎


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> I can see it


That is an impeccably manicured beard for a man in a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Finally a great episode of Dynamite. It’s been a minute.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I love all the dumbasses in here saying this match was garbage because it had blood. It was 90% technical and mat based. So many people expose themselves on a weekly basis it's insane. Great match, great end of the show. Mox/Punk is going to rule.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Next week's special: Queef by the Reef.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Middle age men dying their beard is some serious insecure shit. Punk is in his 40s he's going to have some gray


Yeah and i like it, he's a grizzled vet, it adds to him, gives him more character.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


"Fuck you, pepsi man!"


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I got so excited for Punk I screamed, I was unprepared for his return, and now I feel like I am gonna barf up the aero bar I ate XD


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Heel or Face Omega?


Looks like Bucks are heading back face so I presume Omega will follow suit.


----------



## TheUltimateFarmer (10 mo ago)

mox = hulk hogan with all those kick outs.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m fucking sick of Moxley Hogan. Goddamn. You can’t even take an L after 5 minutes of Walls of Jericho, a Judas Effect, a goddamn baseball bat, etc. How the fuck is anyone supposed to beat him now without making this match look even dumber than it already is?

I have always been a fan of Moxley, even if I don’t think he’s a great World Champ, but Jesus Christ, fuck that guy. Whether it was his decision or not, he could have said, “Hang on. A baseball bat too? That’s a bit fucking much. I lost the title to a fucking microphone. A bat to the face is somehow not gonna stop me?”

Fuck everyone involved in that ending. Deeply.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

One Shed said:


> Next week's special: Queef by the Reef.


Damn, I haven’t heard the word “queef” since the old Stern Show days.[emoji1362]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> That is an impeccably manicured beard for a man in a zombie apocalypse.


It eventually gets to this


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> Looks like Bucks are heading back face so I presume Omega will follow suit.


They just gonna ignore The Bucks allowing Page to beat Omega for the belt last time he was there? i'm guessing so.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I love all the dumbasses in here saying this match was garbage because it had blood. It was 90% technical and mat based. So many people expose themselves on a weekly basis it's insane. Great match, great end of the show. Mox/Punk is going to rule.


I liked this match but it did bury all of Jericho's finishes. So, if you are among the people that think a finisher should end the match, then I can definitely see not liking Mox vs Jericho


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> I’m fucking sick of Moxley Hogan. Goddamn. You can’t even take an L after 5 minutes of Walls of Jericho, a Judas Effect, a goddamn baseball bat, etc. How the fuck is anyone supposed to beat him now without making this match look even dumber than it already is?
> 
> I have always been a fan of Moxley, even if I don’t think he’s a great World Champ, but Jesus Christ, fuck that guy. Whether it was his decision or not, he could have said, “Hang on. A baseball bat too? That’s a bit fucking much. I lost the title to a fucking microphone. A bat to the face is somehow not gonna stop me?”
> 
> Fuck everyone involved in that ending. Deeply.


You're kidding right? They are obviously trying to make him believable to beat Punk. The logic is pretty fucking obvious.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

That was a pretty nothing show, but the end with Punk was good.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

You can all have Punk. My mark out will be King Omega and hopefully next week.[emoji146]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TheUltimateFarmer said:


> mox = hulk hogan with all those kick outs.


Yeah. Fuck that shit. And fuck Jericho for agreeing to do it. Fuck TK for allowing it. Fuck everyone involved. You just buried everyone who ever lost to a chair shot, belt, or anything else. Weapons are to be protected, so that when they are used, the audience KNOWS it is the end.

Fucking bullshit, man. A great show ruined by Superman booking that would have made Hogan say, “You have to sell that, brotherrrrr”


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TheUltimateFarmer said:


> mox = hulk hogan with all those kick outs.


Except Hulk looked like a beast and a star, Moxley looks like he runs the county fair ferris wheel and works at the gas station part time.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I liked this match but it did bury all of Jericho's finishes. So, if you are among the people that think a finisher should end the match, then I can definitely see not liking Mox vs Jericho


I doubt those who love AEW care about finishers having much meaning.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I liked this match but it did bury all of Jericho's finishes. So, if you are among the people that think a finisher should end the match, then I can definitely see not liking Mox vs Jericho


People really don't know what bury means anymore.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Everyones reaction:


I can’t tell who’s arm is who’s


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mox’s interim title run was off to a weak start, but it’s really picked up the last few weeks and this Punk feud is looking like it’s going to be awesome. Gonna be another great run for him at this rate, even if it’s not as the “actual” world champion.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

John Cena buried all of Jericho’s finishers 15 years ago already.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Except Hulk looked like a beast and a star, Moxley looks like he runs the county fair ferris wheel and works at the gas station part time.


Man when I was 10 a carny who looked like Mox stole my hat from under the rollercoaster.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> John Cena buried all of Jericho’s finishers 15 years ago already.


Yeah and Cena sucked.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TheUltimateFarmer said:


> mox = hulk hogan with all those kick outs.


really felt like John Cena in 2005-2007. Got his ass whooped for the whole match , kicked out of finishers, stayed in the Walls of Jericho for 2 minutes … then just wins at the end. That’s a John Cena 2005-2007 win


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> I’m fucking sick of Moxley Hogan. Goddamn. You can’t even take an L after 5 minutes of Walls of Jericho, a Judas Effect, a goddamn baseball bat, etc. How the fuck is anyone supposed to beat him now without making this match look even dumber than it already is?
> 
> I have always been a fan of Moxley, even if I don’t think he’s a great World Champ, but Jesus Christ, fuck that guy. Whether it was his decision or not, he could have said, “Hang on. A baseball bat too? That’s a bit fucking much. I lost the title to a fucking microphone. A bat to the face is somehow not gonna stop me?”
> 
> Fuck everyone involved in that ending. Deeply.



Don't worry, Punk is gonna end his reign <3


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> You're kidding right? They are obviously trying to make him believable to beat Punk. The logic is pretty fucking obvious.


You can fucking do that without him kicking out of a goddamn baseball bat to the face!!!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

So much to look forward to between Rampage and next Dynamite.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TheUltimateFarmer said:


> mox = hulk hogan with all those kick outs.


When it comes crashing down and it hurts inside
I've got to take a blade, I can't let it slide
Oh I've cut my arm and I've cut my side
My eyes are blinded by the blood that slides.

I am real blader of men
Spilled more blood that anyone


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Catalanotto said:


> I got so excited for Punk I screamed, I was unprepared for his return, and now I feel like I am gonna barf up the aero bar I ate XD



Yucky aero bars are gross af no offense


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> They just gonna ignore The Bucks allowing Page to beat Omega for the belt last time he was there? i'm guessing so.


Probably.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Mox looks like ten times the badass Hogan did. Mox Looks like he could legit murder you.

That being said, he could stand to lose a bit more imo.

But then again WWE has gone 1,000 days without Roman Reigns being pinned ONCE, yet people defend that shit.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> You can fucking do that without him kicking out of a goddamn baseball bat to the face!!!


What's the finish rate on a baseball bat to the face? Or how about on any Jericho finisher other than JE? Yeah, not high. This is such a fucking laughable exaggeration it's crazy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yucky aero bars are gross af no offense





YOUR SIG IS GROSS AF


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I love Punk, but Kenny's return is the one for me. If he is the Bucks' partner then it was probably wise to save the surprise with Punk returning tonight.

After Kenny, the next question mark is MJF. If he's coming back, I hope they do it creatively. I liked the way HHH booked Dexter Lumis' return with hints in the background throughout the show. That's trickier in AEW because they don't use the backstage as much, but they could do something in the crowd.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> People really don't know what bury means anymore.


YOU don’t know what it truly means. Now everyone who ever lost to a Judas Effect looks like a fucking geek. You can no longer use a steel chair as a way to believably end a fucking match, because the audience has now been taught that a baseball bat isn’t enough to end anyone. 

It buries the work that everyone does to maintain the suspension of disbelief. That all went out the window tonight. I bitched when I saw Fiend kicking out of 8 curb stomps and all that stupid shit, too, as it buried Brock who had recently lost to Seth.

It’s fucking stupid, and I am sorry that you don’t fucking get this…


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I assume Danielson is going to explain why he didn't do a run in at the end? Founding member of the BCC and didn't show but was hyped to do a promo on Rampage. He needs to separate from the group and kick all their heads in including Mox's who has not been cleanly pinned in an AEW match ever.

Really liked the show but knowing that Mox would not lose killed the near falls for me a bit. Let me guess. Danielson will cause Mox to lose to Punk dirty because heaven forbid he ever get cleanly pinned in this promotion.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CovidFan said:


> I'm pleading for AEW to scrap the women's division. Jesus fuck this is terrible.


They should of just stuck with pushing the DMD as the ONLY womens champion!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

All of you pointing out obvious issues with the booking of the last match just have to remember that nothing matters anymore except squeezing in as many movez as possible. Have a finisher no one has ever kicked out of in 3+ years? Just have someone kick out of it on a match on free TV that does not matter and no one will remember. Logic and putting over someone new by being the first one to do something like that? Nah, just grab that blade and get ready for a bath in orange juice, pal!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jon Moxley is really OP right now. I think he's gonna unify the belts. Maybe Max costs Punk the belt? TK's gonna want that PWI #1 again LOL


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> They just gonna ignore The Bucks allowing Page to beat Omega for the belt last time he was there? i'm guessing so.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> YOU don’t know what it truly means. Now everyone who ever lost to a Judas Effect looks like a fucking geek. You can no longer use a steel chair as a way to believably end a fucking match, because the audience has now been taught that a baseball bat isn’t enough to end anyone.
> 
> It buries the work that everyone does to maintain the suspension of disbelief. That all went out the window tonight. I bitched when I saw Fiend kicking out of 8 curb stomps and all that stupid shit, too, as it buried Brock who had recently lost to Seth.
> 
> It’s fucking stupid, and I am sorry that you don’t fucking get this…


You've lost it dude. Kicking out of the finisher one time does not ruin it forever. If it did, only Kenny has a real finisher in the whole company. This was a one time thing in a huge title match. This hasn't been the norm, and won't be. It put Mox over huge to make Punk look good. Usually your takes are pretty good but this is legitimate garbage. Stupid people said the same shit after Kenny beat Mox "with a mic" and no one gives a shit.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> So I assume Danielson is going to explain why he didn't do a run in at the end? Founding member of the BCC and didn't show but was hyped to do a promo on Rampage. He needs to separate from the group and kick all their heads in including Mox's who has not been cleanly pinned in an AEW match ever.
> 
> Really liked the show but knowing that Mox would not lose killed the near falls for me a bit. Let me guess. Danielson will cause Mox to lose to Punk dirty because heaven forbid he ever get cleanly pinned in this promotion.


Hopefully, he’ll beat the crap out of García next Wednesday.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Jon Moxley is really OP right now. I think he's gonna unify the belts. Maybe Max costs Punk the belt?


MJF should cost Punk the match then beat him to become Mox's next challenger


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> Yeah. Fuck that shit. And fuck Jericho for agreeing to do it. Fuck TK for allowing it. Fuck everyone involved. You just buried everyone who ever lost to a chair shot, belt, or anything else. Weapons are to be protected, so that when they are used, the audience KNOWS it is the end.
> 
> Fucking bullshit, man. A great show ruined by Superman booking that would have made Hogan say, “You have to sell that, brotherrrrr”


If the Audience knows the ending as it happens, it lessens the pop. Too predictable.

I personally hate belt shots that end matches so when you the random kick outs it’s fine


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> They just gonna ignore The Bucks allowing Page to beat Omega for the belt last time he was there? i'm guessing so.


Nope.

No one is going to show for that match to side with the Bucks, and this will force a “Who is the 3rd man” until Page comes out to make sure The Bucks don’t feel alone…unlike they did him all of those times.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Asuka842 said:


> *Mox looks like ten times the badass Hogan did. Mox Looks like he could legit murder you.*
> 
> That being said, he could stand to lose a bit more imo.
> 
> But then again WWE has gone 1,000 days without Roman Reigns being pinned ONCE, yet people defend that shit.


Lol seriously?
Even older Hogan looks more intimating than Moxley


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah and i like it, he's a grizzled vet, it adds to him, gives him more character.


Like I'll admit I think TK overhyped his injury return

But Punk letting his gray show too me is a meh criticism of him. Coloring it like we don't know he's middle aged is silly


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> If the Audience knows the ending as it happens, it lessens the pop. Too predictable.
> 
> I personally hate belt shots that end matches so when you the random kick outs it’s fine


Not a goddamn baseball bat. Protect that shit. Nothing can stop Moxley now. A fucking GTS damn sure does not believably do it.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Mox is over the top these days with kicking out of everything. I can definitely agree on that point. He can win, and look like a viable threat without looking like the most unstoppable wrestler of all time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> Mox looks like ten times the badass Hogan did. Mox Looks like he could legit murder you.
> 
> That being said, he could stand to lose a bit more imo.
> 
> But then again WWE has gone 1,000 days without Roman Reigns being pinned ONCE, yet people defend that shit.


Mox has never been cleanly pinned in his entire AEW career. Most protected wrestler they have.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> Mox is over the top these days with kicking out of everything. I can definitely agree on that point. He can win, and look like a viable threat without looking like the most unstoppable wrestler of all time


Exactly. It’s bullshit.


----------



## TheUltimateFarmer (10 mo ago)

bdon said:


> Not a goddamn baseball bat. Protect that shit. Nothing can stop Moxley now. A fucking GTS damn sure does not believably do it.


he's 100% kicking out of the GTS at All Out I can already see it


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Catalanotto said:


> YOUR SIG IS GROSS AF



Fair


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

TheUltimateFarmer said:


> he's 100% kicking out of the GTS at All Out I can already see it


Then after that he's going to lose, and all of you guys crying in here will look dumb as fuck.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Then after that he's going to lose, and all of you guys crying in here will look dumb as fuck.


And him losing won’t make sense, because we now know that barring the most deadly microphone ever or barbed wire holding him down, Jon Moxley can not be defeated.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Mox has strong booking but I think in TK’s eyes that Moxley is his Stone Cold Steve Austin. He’s the brawling no nonsense ass kicker. 

The only part of the booking I don’t like is why build Moxley up just to job to a guy already mega over in Punk. We all assume Punk is winning if I were going to have a guy go over Mox, it’d be someone that would be helped by the rub.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Miro turns down hot goth cheerleader.

What legendary willpower this man has.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And him losing won’t make sense, because we now know that barring the most deadly microphone ever or barbed wire holding him down, Jon Moxley can not be defeated.


Easy, Punk challenges Mox to a First Blood match. Match lasts 15 seconds.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> And him losing won’t make sense, because we now know that barring the most deadly microphone ever or barbed wire holding him down, Jon Moxley can not be defeated.


Sure it will because just like in every sport or wrestling promotion, there are good and bad days. One day you lose to a mic. Another you kick out of a bat. And the babies crying now will forget all about it in four weeks time.


----------



## munkimajik12345 (5 mo ago)

Interesting to see Hangman siding with the Dark Order. Hope this means good things for the faction down the road.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Punk vs Mox is like Punk vs Page .. two strongly booked babyfaces. That’s why I think Jericho would have been better for Punk first. Let Punk face a heel in his return feud


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Sure it will because just like in every sport or wrestling promotion, there are good and bad days. One day you lose to a mic. Another you kick out of a bat. And the babies crying now will forget all about it in four weeks time.


I won’t. I now know that Mox doesn’t give a fuck about maintaining the rules of the universe. Barring a gunshot, I can’t believably but Moxley losing to Punk now. 

“So, he loses to 2 GTS’, but baseball bats and bare metal doesn’t stop this mf’er?”

It’s cool. I’m glad you enjoyed your guy winning, but it killed any semblance of logic.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557547335743184896
> *The main event scene instantly became watchable.*


Man Punk is so slow. lol Imagine Stone Cold in that position, he would have come off like a wild animal compared to this. There is no way Punk is a 100%.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

that main event represented every thing wrong with modern wrestling....and the saddest part about it is that 2 veterans were involved.
but thank god punk is back...the show actually got serious again for 30 seconds....punk and mjf make the rest of the roster look like children


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> I won’t. I now know that Mox doesn’t give a fuck about maintaining the rules of the universe. Barring a gunshot, I can’t believably but Moxley losing to Punk now.
> 
> “So, he loses to 2 GTS’, but baseball bats and bare metal doesn’t stop this mf’er?”
> 
> It’s cool. I’m glad you enjoyed your guy winning, but it killed any semblance of logic.


This is such a laughably bad take. I hope you cried like this after MITB 2011 or WM25 Shawn/Taker or WM28 HHH/Taker, etc. I'm guessing you didn't.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

What was the “regret” we were gonna have if we missed the show like I did? Can someone fill me in? I’d love to know.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> This is such a laughably bad take. I hope you cried like this after MITB 2011 or WM25 Shawn/Taker or WM28 HHH/Taker, etc. I'm guessing you didn't.


I didn’t, because I don’t watch that stupid shit.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I love Punk, but Kenny's return is the one for me. If he is the Bucks' partner then it was probably wise to save the surprise with Punk returning tonight.
> 
> After Kenny, the next question mark is MJF. If he's coming back, I hope they do it creatively. I liked the way HHH booked Dexter Lumis' return with hints in the background throughout the show. That's trickier in AEW because they don't use the backstage as much, but they could do something in the crowd.


1.) What is more likely to happen?

United Empire vs Omega/Bucks in the semi-finals and Cole and Redragon screw over the Elite or they do it next week and Los Faccion Ingobrenables advances?

2) MJF is assuredly coming back at All Out after CM Punk beats Mox. This is how I would do it too, 'Kip Sabian' gets in the ring with the box on his head and confronts Punk but it's not Kip, it MJF. Beatdown occurs by Max's new faction members. Max reveals he's signed a new contract with AEW and part of that includes a World Championship match any time he wants and he wants it right now. MJF wins with a GTS on Punk, 1! 2! 3!

ANNNND NEW AEW WORLD CHAMPION MAXWELL JACOB FRIEDMAN!!!! MJF!!!!!!

Cut to black with the loudest boos ever from Chicago with MJF holding the title up high with a battered and bloody Punk at his feet.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Finally Punk is back. Much needed.



bdon said:


> I’m fucking sick of Moxley Hogan. Goddamn. You can’t even take an L a*fter 5 minutes of Walls of Jericho, a Judas Effect, a goddamn baseball bat, *etc. How the fuck is anyone supposed to beat him now without making this match look even dumber than it already is?
> 
> I have always been a fan of Moxley, even if I don’t think he’s a great World Champ, but Jesus Christ, fuck that guy. Whether it was his decision or not, he could have said, “Hang on. A baseball bat too? That’s a bit fucking much. I lost the title to a fucking microphone. A bat to the face is somehow not gonna stop me?”
> 
> Fuck everyone involved in that ending. Deeply.


It's a bit much but still all this is minimal when you've seen the superbooking of Cena, Reigns, Lesnar...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Finally Punk is back. Much needed.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit much but still all this is minimal when you've seen the superbooking of Cena, Reigns, Lesnar...


I…do not…watch…that…shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Finally Punk is back. Much needed.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit much but still all this is minimal when you've seen the superbooking of Cena, Reigns, Lesnar...


It looks even more ridiculous with Moxley though, cause he looks like a plumber. Those guys you mentioned at least look like big larger than life dudes, Moxley looks the guy who pumps your gas.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

imscotthALLIN said:


> What was the “regret” we were gonna have if we missed the show like I did? Can someone fill me in? I’d love to know.


Had to be Punk returning, I assume.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> I…do not…watch…that…shit.


I genuinely have no idea what those mf’ers ever kicked out of. I know from this place that Brock somehow lost to Seth yet The Fiend couldn’t be beat by the same curb stomp, which pissed me the fuck off and sent me on a long ass rant, too.

And that was shit I DON’T WATCH. How the fuck am I supposed to feel about a show that I DO!?

Fuck Moxley Hogan. Fuck Jericho. Fuck TK. Fuck Kenny Omega and Bucks for being an EVP and not vetoing that shit. Fuck Punk for probably suggesting it to make himself look even more badass. Fuck Dustin Rhodes for not breaking someone’s jaw the minute he heard them discussing the ending…

Fuck all of them.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> I didn’t, because I don’t watch that stupid shit.


I don't watch WWE either but those were all like 9-12 years ago.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I genuinely have no idea what those mf’ers ever kicked out of. I know from this place that Brock somehow lost to Seth yet The Fiend couldn’t be beat by the same curb stomp, which pissed me the fuck off and sent me on a long ass rant, too.
> 
> And that was shit I DON’T WATCH. How the fuck am I supposed to feel about a show that I DO!?
> 
> ...


Please do not remind us of the Fiend ridiculousness. A toolbox and hammers were about as effective on him as one of the Hardly Boys' superkicks is at actually beating someone.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk/Mox is one of the biggest matches AEW can do. They’re doing a lot to protect Mox right now and should. It makes perfect sense he’s become this durable and has more of a will than anyone to fight Punk and beat him. He was already one of the most protected wrestlers in the company, so it makes sense he can withstand and kickout of more punishment than anyone. It only really hurts Jericho’s moveset if anything… and that’s not a big deal. It’s Jericho. If it was someone a little more relevant currently/younger potential future World Champ that needs their moves to remain strong (like Wardlow) then that would be an issue.

But there’s the big picture in all this. Mox overcoming these obstacles like this is ultimately to be the biggest obstacle possible for the returning Punk. An obstacle that Punk is going to overcome to cement his spot as top dog in the company. By doing what no one else could one on one and that’s beat Jon Moxley clean.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Punk/Mox is one of the biggest matches AEW can do. They’re doing a lot to protect Mox right now and should. It makes perfect sense he’s become this durable and has more of a will than anyone to fight Punk and beat him. He was already one of the most protected wrestlers in the company, so it makes sense he can withstand and kickout of more punishment than anyone. It only really hurts Jericho’s moveset if anything… and that’s not a big deal. It’s Jericho. If it was someone a little more relevant currently/younger potential future World Champ that needs their moves to remain strong (like Wardlow) then that would be an issue.
> 
> But there’s the big picture in all this. Mox overcoming these obstacles like this is ultimately to be the biggest obstacle possible for the returning Punk. An obstacle that Punk is going to overcome to cement his spot as top dog in the company. By doing what no one else could one on one and that’s beat Jon Moxley clean.


And it won’t make a fucking lick of sense how he finished Moxley barring taking pointers from Arn Anderson and shooting the mf’er dead between the eyes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

bdon said:


> And it won’t make a fucking lick of sense how he finished Moxley barring taking pointers from Arn Anderson and shooting the mf’er dead between the eyes.


Nah it’ll be plenty believable if it takes 3 GTS after a 20+ minute fight. Maybe he forces Mox to pass out to the Anacoda Vice. Maybe he comes up with something new.

There’s really a number of ways they can go. What Mox kicked out of in this Jericho match was a lot, but nothing I thought was too crazy (by a guy like Moxley for a world championship match). Probably could’ve done without the Judas Effect kickout, but at least Jericho took a few more seconds than normal to cover him.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The only weakness tonight is the absence of Adam Cole


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

redban said:


> The only weakness tonight is the absence of Adam Cole


They should let him hang out on Rampage for the rest of his AEW contract.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Anyone feel like AEW is cooling off Hangman, Wardlow, and Starks too much by having them in programs with Dark Order, Satnam Singh, and Nightmare Factory? That's my only real complaint with the booking.

Hangman should be too big of star to still be hanging out with Dark Order. They've already non-renewed a couple members, Anna left. I think John Silver could be great on his own, but the rest of the guys are pointless. Wardlow has the TNT belt, but it doesn't feel like a big deal bc Lethal/Singh/Dutt are just there to promote AEW in India . Starks-Hobbs should be enough on its own. Adding in Nightmare Factory dilutes the intensity of the feud.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

I think we are getting United Empire vs House of Black in the Finals at All Out.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> Anyone feel like AEW is cooling off Hangman, Wardlow, and Starks too much by having them in programs with Dark Order, Satnam Singh, and Nightmare Factory? That's my only real complaint with the booking.
> 
> Hangman should be too big of star to still be hanging out with Dark Order. They've already non-renewed a couple members, Anna left. I think John Silver could be great on his own, but the rest of the guys are pointless. Wardlow has the TNT belt, but it doesn't feel like a big deal bc Lethal/Singh/Dutt are just there to promote AEW in India . Starks-Hobbs should be enough on its own. Adding in Nightmare Factory dilutes the intensity of the feud.


I think they want Hangman to give legitimacy to the new Trios belt


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Great show -- don't know what all these wank pheasants are talking about tbh. 

Super Mox? Fuckin blow me.

That was a fantastic main event and the rest of the show was awesome. 

I think the closest to a lull was Anna Jay choking out a production assistant.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it would be funny if Kenny returns and also turns down The Bucks and they end up having to team with Cutler and get eliminated in round 1


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I think it would be funny if Kenny returns and also turns down The Bucks and they end up having to team with Cutler and get eliminated in round 1


Yes.

He turns them down and teams up with Kota and Takeshita instead? Fucking Wooo!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So I liked the show quite a bit, I'd give it like a 7.5/10

*Positives:

- *Coffin match was great fun, Brody still looked like a monster, Darby looked crafty and got a huge win, and the ending was hilariously perfect with how he fell into the coffin.

- Andrade/Rush and the Lucha Bros was exactly the fun lucha spotfest type of match I expected.

- Both Moxley and Jericho's pre-match promos were stellar, and I kind of wish they did that type of thing for every somewhat bigger Dynamite main event they do from here on out. Makes it seem more important and gives fans anothe reason to care about it. 

- FTR teaming with Warlow ala Pinnacle is cool, and it's awesome they are all babyfaces now.

- FTR's theme in general.

- Page declining the Bucks invitation to team with them continues that storyline, and opens up the spot for Kenny to return. Segment was pretty good, and they are moving that storyline right along.

- JAS did a hilarious promo. Anna Jay can't talk all that well, but I find the gimmick campy and hilarious.

- Good Miro promo, interesting where that goes with him and House of Black.

- Jericho/Moxley was a hell of a bloody fight, they did a good time making it feel like a big time title match, and seeing Jericho look 10 years younger by shaving and putting on old gear was cool.

- Punk is back and looked great!

*Negatives:

- *Brody and Darby had somewhat too much fuckery in the match, they both worked well enough prior that they didn't need to do all of the interference stuff. Also it was hilarious watching Sting have to slowly get up from the coffin while Buddy just stood there and watched. 

- I don't want to see Kenny involved with the trios title, but I guess that's the direction they might be going in.

- Ricky Starks feels like he went backwards working with the fucking Factory and QT Marshall. They need to stop with the QT stuff, nobody wants to see him work in any programs, just let him be a coach and not be on TV. 

- They keep bringing out Jay Lethal with Singh and Sonjay Dutt, and I don't think anybody cares about them much, safe for maybe Lethal to an extent. I'd rather Lethal be on his own and the other two not be on Dynamite anymore. Warlow at this point should move on to something else.

- Luchasarus squash should have been more brutal, and the rest of the segment was just another brawl between Christian/JB.

- The trios match with Best Friends and Thunderbusters, yeah can they do like a quick video so I know who the hell the other guys are? I think I've seen them around, but the fact that I'm not entirely sure given how much I watch says something for everybody else who does watch AEW that have not the foggiest idea who these people are.

- Jade and Madison was not good. Madison wrestling consistently makes no sense when it comes to bolstering their women's division, as she was never really a good worker or anything. Keep her to a backstage role. Also, they need to really tease Jade losing now, and build Athena up. Jade's thing has gone on long enough, it's getting stale.

- Rosa/Toni's promo was kinda awkward. 

- Moxley kicking out of a bat shot was annoying. Jungle Boy has done the same thing with a belt shot, and I don't care for that either. They build up babyfaces as almost too stong.


----------



## munkimajik12345 (5 mo ago)

Dr. Middy said:


> - The trios match with Best Friends and Thunderbusters, yeah can they do like a quick video so I know who the hell the other guys are? I think I've seen them around, but the fact that I'm not entirely sure given how much I watch says something for everybody else who does watch AEW that have not the foggiest idea who these people are.


Do you mean the Trust Busters? Yeah I'm pretty unclear what the deal is with them. You have Ari Daivari, an ex-Special K member in Slim J and a travel-sized Brock Lesnar in Parker Bordreaux but I don't even know why their stable is called that. But I guess we just need to give this story more time to develop in the coming weeks. Seems like the wheels are already in motion given the Rampage spoilers I just read.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Finally Tony hype didn't shit the bed.

Loved the coffin match for the most part until all the shenanigans. And the lights were out too long. Like hell even undertaker could get into position quicker and he was slower than every HOB member combined. It was about 45 seconds of pitch black and just annoyed me and made me come down in a bad way.

Loved the tornado tag and burial of Knox. If LFI aren't the first trios champs I'm gonna be upset.

Jericho vs Mox was great. Mox bleeding I'm just numb to at this point. Match itself was good. I was expecting bullshit interference all over the place.

Punks return was phenomenal. Finally we get some top level talent back.

A huge negative though. Thanks to the bucks selfishness and wanting to play with their friends, FTR are relegated to a program with the great satnam and son-jay. If you think the elite civil war and limitless swerve vs ftr is a better option at all out then the best tag teams in the world fighting over the tag titles then you're no better than a belieber or beyhive fan who cut themselves to prove their loyalty or attack other fanbases if Beyonce is slandered.

FTR were screwed big time and the fact they aren't facing the bucks at all out is as big of an insult as Vince making them sell for deep heat or soap each other's asses. The Bucks and Kenny better do the smart thing and lose this fucking tournament or they will deserve every bit of abuse they cop.


Everything else on the show was just generic filler


----------



## Matt Lister (Mar 2, 2017)

munkimajik12345 said:


> Do you mean the Trust Busters? Yeah I'm pretty unclear what the deal is with them. You have Ari Daivari, an ex-Special K member in Slim J and a travel-sized Brock Lesnar in Parker Bordreaux but I don't even know why their stable is called that. But I guess we just need to give this story more time to develop in the coming weeks. Seems like the wheels are already in motion given the Rampage spoilers I just read.


Ari had a trust fund that he now has access to.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> I genuinely have no idea what those mf’ers ever kicked out of. I know from this place that Brock somehow lost to Seth yet The Fiend couldn’t be beat by the same curb stomp, which pissed me the fuck off and sent me on a long ass rant, too.
> 
> And that was shit I DON’T WATCH. How the fuck am I supposed to feel about a show that I DO!?
> 
> ...


Fuckin' tell em' Bdon!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I think it would be funny if Kenny returns and also turns down The Bucks and they end up having to team with Cutler and get eliminated in round 1


I am fully expecting Bucks to work that match alone next week, showing they don’t have a single person they haven’t screwed over in the last few years. And when they feel truly alone, Page will run out to make the save and be there for them, “even though y’all weren’t there for me” bullshit.

Kenny not being there for them will be later used to address the Bucks’ actions at Full Gear.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Another shitty epic mainvent, another botched spot, more BLOODZ, and it ended in a fucking headlock. The ironic thing is that Mox is the ultimate TV14 guy and yet everyone is sick of him, it's a proof that what we really need is coherent stories and developed charachters not blood and saying shit 107 times in 5 minutes. Thank god Punk is back, I love him but that run down was embarrasing with those girly punches. He should watch some Steve Austin clips and see how a save is done, we need some intensity man.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> Another shitty epic mainvent, another botched spot, more BLOODZ, and it ended in a fucking headlock. The ironic thing is that Mox is the ultimate TV14 guy and yet everyone is sick of him, it's a proof that what we really need is coherent stories and developed charachters not blood and saying shit 107 times in 5 minutes. Thank god Punk is back, I love him but that run down was embarrasing with those girly punches. He should watch some Steve Austin clips and see how a save is done, we need some intensity man.


Rear naked choke not a headlock. Arm was under the jaw similar to Joe's choke


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Amazing show. Loved this start to finish. Darby vs Brody was great and the ending was just perfect.

I don't think I have enjoyed any Jericho singles matches as much as this one. Loved this match. Jericho really brought his best old school Jericho. The gear, the moves the music, the expressions. I got nostalgic but the match itself also really got to that next level after it reached it's second phase.

CM Punk return was done perfectly. Big guns are back. Bryan at Rampage. Can't wait to see it.

Hangman/DO/Bucks segment was a pretty big development. I know next week seems like it's setting up a return for Omega but I still think Hangman will join the Bucks the last minute or will try to and this will not sit well with DO.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good dynamite

gonna read the thread and find out why I shouldn’t have enjoyed it and that it was actually like puppy abortion


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> Hangman/DO/Bucks segment was a pretty big development. I know next week seems like it's setting up a return for Omega but I still think Hangman will join the Bucks the last minute or will try to and this will not sit well with DO.


I sure hope so. I like the Dark Order, they’re lovable enough, but man, I just can’t help but think Hangman should be doing something a little more impactful. He’s too good in many different facets to just be the friend of a low end comedy stable. Right now, Hangman is just…there. That’s not acceptable for his level of talent. Hopefully this is the start of something he can really sink his teeth into.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> I sure hope so. I like the Dark Order, they’re lovable enough, but man, I just can’t help but think Hangman should be doing something a little more impactful. He’s too good in many different facets to just be the friend of a low end comedy stable. Right now, Hangman is just…there. That’s not acceptable for his level of talent. Hopefully this is the start of something he can really sink his teeth into.


By the end of the tournament, Hangman is definitely joining back the Elite. 

I'm sensing DO vs Elite (Hangman) post AO.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> By the end of the tournament, Hangman is definitely joining back the Elite.
> 
> I'm sensing DO vs Elite (Hangman) post AO.


And Kenny on his own do you think?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> By the end of the tournament, Hangman is definitely joining back the Elite.
> 
> I'm sensing DO vs Elite (Hangman) post AO.


They either need to find another brodie type member or rehabilitate the living hell out of em. As much well deserved flak I give the elite you Don't waste them on comedy jobbers. Would be like Roman feuding with shanky and jinder or Josh Alexander feuding with.......crazy steve


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

SavoySuit said:


> So why is Madison getting a title shot already? Rankings anyone? Oh right...


TBS / TNT is and always has been open challenge


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

One Shed said:


> Parker vs Sonny Kiss???
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahaha


on DARK, the trustbusters tried to recruit Sonny - so i expect something happens here


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> And Kenny on his own do you think?


I think Bucks are left stranded next week and decide to go 2 vs 3. Hangman shown backstage feels bad about it and tries to get out to the ring. But instead of Hangman we get Omegas music and he joins Bucks.

Hangman in DO corner against Elite at AO in the finals at AO. Elite wins. Hangman congratulates them, as they should have in his big moment. They shake hands and leave. DO beats the shit out of Hangman afterwards for congratulating.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> They either need to find another brodie type member or rehabilitate the living hell out of em. As much well deserved flak I give the elite you Don't waste them on comedy jobbers. Would be like Roman feuding with shanky and jinder or Josh Alexander feuding with.......crazy steve


If it doesn't go too long, it's okay to me. Heel DO won't be comedy ofcourse. Also I would have said get Bray.. but it's quite obvious he's going to WWE now that Vince is gone.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Glad that Punk is back, I hope he'll beat Moxley. Or maybe there'll be some fuckery ending.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Overall a pretty good show.

I was really enjoying the Coffin match but after Black & Murphy got involved it became less of a match and turned more into an angle when they interfered and Sting got involved too. I am intrigued by Sting & Malakai facing off but at that point it didn't feel like Darby & Brody's match anymore which was kind of a shame.

Lucha Bros vs. Andrade & Rush was as expected, good Lucha things. The finish with the Penta's makes me wonder if we'll get something like Masks vs. Hair at All out. Probably not, but it's something I thought of.

The rest of the show before the main event was kind of peppered with fillery stuff. Luchsaurus squashing a guy was what it was, as was the post match stuff with Christian. Starks vs. Solo was what it was. And the Women's match, well, actually had some moments where Jade looked like a star and others where it looked like a mess.

And then the main event. Didn't think this was amazing by any means but I did like the constant trading of submission holds and the grittiness on display. The amount of blood here was comical but you come to expect that in a Mox match. And of course the return of Punk which was done in the typical way with the babyface having a bunch of bodies to go after, but it almost always works. Punk vs. Mox is very intriguing in the sense that they're probably the 2 most protected men on the roster. So either of them eating a pin will feel big.


----------



## Ben_AEW (Nov 29, 2021)

Dr. Middy said:


> So I liked the show quite a bit, I'd give it like a 7.5/10
> 
> *Positives:
> 
> ...


Spot on assessment! I agree with every word!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Miro promo was so well done I think it deserves some acknowledgement. Starts with him facing the shadows. Julia Hart emerges from the darkness to sway him towards it, he rejects her/HoB to turn around and goes into the light.

Very well done. Miro's Redeemer character is really cool. I hope they do something major with it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A much-needed improvement over the last few weeks. I suppose the build to All Out has finally, mercifully begun.

I'm not a fan of Wardlow feuding with those nobodies but at least he's on the show. Seeing him powerbomb 7 foot whatshisface will at least be a spectacle. I wonder if that's what they're going to do at All Out.

Not a fan of Kenny coming back for trios titles, but at least it will be nice to see him.

I'm sick of Mox bleeding in every match. It has no shock value anymore, but Punk's return was very, very needed so it was nice to see. Mox vs. Punk at All Out should be something. Just please don't bleed.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I've been rating Dynamite all year on cagematch.net to try and get an idea of how the quality ebbs and flows, and they're back on a hot streak right now after (IMO of course) the worst run of Dynamites of 2022. My ratings below:

8/10 - 9/10
8/3 - 8/10
7/27 - 9/10
7/21 - 5/10
7/13 - 6/10
7/6 - 5/10
6/29 - 7/10
6/22 - 7/10
6/15 - 9/10
6/8 - 6/10
6/1 - 10/10
5/25 - 9/10
5/18 - 7/10
5/11 - 9/10
5/4 - 5/10
4/27 - 8/10
4/20 - 8/10
4/13 - 9/10
4/6 - 9/10
3/30 - 8/10
3/23 - 7/10
3/16 - 6/10
3/9 - 8/10
3/2 - 7/10
2/23 - 7/10
2/16 - 9/10
2/9 - 9/10
2/2 - 9/10
1/26 - 7/10
1/19 - 6/10
1/12 - 5/10
1/5 - 7/10


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Couldn't get into the episode at all. If this is "good" then it's for the best that I've just cancelled my Fite AEW sub

I'll probably watch some PPVs but Dynamite is just missable TV


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Spent the morning watching Quake from the Lake: 

The Coffin Match was a great brawl with the right amount of tomfoolery to add to the fun. Man...did I mark out hard for Black Vs. Sting being teased. Its amazing I can care so much about Sting at his age, but I can't help it. It was also nice to see Darby finally get a big win. Ever since the match with Punk a year ago, it feels like he's lost more than he's won. 
The Tornado Tag was fun, but it was weird having two chaos matches back to back
Hangman rejects the Bucks' offer to be on their Trios Team. Omega return incoming???
Anybody else find it weird that Christian Vs. Jungle Boy is one of the best feuds on the show right now? 
Not going to lie, I marked at seeing Wardlow and FTR team together. Also, it is nice to see Lethal being regularly featured more on TV. Dude is reliable as hell
So Lana is coming to AEW, right? It feels weird that Miro keeps referencing her, but she doesn't show up. 
Nice to see my boy Ricky Starks get a win! That kid is really winning me over. 
Congrats to Madison Rayne getting the TBS Title match, and honestly, she was exactly what Jade needed. This was one of the best matches I've seen Jade have. 
One thing AEW needs to work on is to stop doing so many "Backstage promo....promo gets interrupted" trope. I swear to God, it felt like they did it 10 times on this show
The main event was VERY good. Jericho and Mox tore it down. Having Mox trapped in the Walls throughout the entire commercial break was also pretty wild. 
And finally, PUNK IS BACK! Finally, we have an All Out Main Event! 
Overall, a very good episode.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I've been rating Dynamite all year on cagematch.net to try and get an idea of how the quality ebbs and flows, and they're back on a hot streak right now after (IMO of course) the worst run of Dynamites of 2022. My ratings below:
> 
> 8/10 - 9/10
> 8/3 - 8/10
> ...


i would bet good. money the ebbs are always after a PPV

they still haven't figured out how to heat it back up quickly


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

Great seeing Punk back, but I do wonder, do they only have the one title belt? Punk and Moxley face to face with two belts would be a great visual, even if he already did it with Cena years ago.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Was at the show. Was my first AEW taping I’ve been to. Was f*cking great for a TV taping, having been to numerous RAW & SD tapings over the years. Came off as a really great show (both Dynamite and Rampage). Not sure how it came off on TV - which is always different. Hope you guys liked it as much as I did when I was there.

After having made the venture to Nashville for SummerSlam and the RFLM PPV’s recently, I would say this held up at the high level of expectations I want at a live wrestling show with Punk’s return during the TBS portion being a great surprise ending to that show. The TNT portion is still worth checking out IMO.

It’s worth noting that the last SmackDown taping at the Target Center ended with Brock Lesnar making a surprise return. Not sure if it’s coincidental that they chose the Target Center for CM Punk’s return. And with Parker’s resemblance and comparisons to Lesnar - that almost HAD to be intentional to have his in-ring debut be in Minneapolis (Rampage).

Loved both shows though.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ya'll saying Punk is back ... JR on commentary specifically said that Punk hasn't been cleared. It's possible that we won't see Punk again for a month or two. Possibly, they just had Punk appear to lay the seeds of his upcoming feud with Moxley


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

redban said:


> Ya'll saying Punk is back ... JR on commentary specifically said that Punk hasn't been cleared. It's possible that we won't see Punk again for a month or two. Possibly, they just had Punk appear to lay the seeds of his upcoming feud with Moxley


he said he didn't know if he's cleared

and then punk proceeded to hop around on one foot, soooo...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> Ya'll saying Punk is back ... JR on commentary specifically said that Punk hasn't been cleared. It's possible that we won't see Punk again for a month or two. Possibly, they just had Punk appear to lay the seeds of his upcoming feud with Moxley


I would be shocked if Punk wrestled before All Out but Punk vs Mox will definitely be main event of All Out


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he said he didn't know if he's cleared
> 
> and then punk proceeded to hop around on one foot, soooo...


After Punk hopped on one foot, JR screamed, "He's still not cleared yet"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

redban said:


> After Punk hopped on one foot, JR screamed, "He's still not cleared yet"


lol, then i guess its a formality?

dude was hopping


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557794144784977920


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557794144784977920


I don’t understand the dislike of Brody King on this board. He looks like a complete beast of a man. He works like a true hoss should. He sells his ass off and is believable in the ring.

What exactly is there not to like with him? Keep pushing this guy and the rest of HOB please.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TBS / TNT is and always has been open challenge


Your sig confuses me


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> I don’t understand the dislike of Brody King on this board. He looks like a complete beast of a man. He works like a true hoss should. He sells his ass off and is believable in the ring.
> 
> What exactly is there not to like with him? Keep pushing this guy and the rest of HOB please.


He just lost to Darby Allin. His entire selling feature is that he is so goddamn big, yet we as an audience KNOW that his size means absolutely shit. Why should we care about him when he isn’t going to win anything meaningful and will continue losing to much smaller men?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Your sig confuses me


don’t know why. I don’t post here anymore


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bdon said:


> He just lost to Darby Allin. His entire selling feature is that he is so goddamn big, yet we as an audience KNOW that his size means absolutely shit. Why should we care about him when he isn’t going to win anything meaningful and will continue losing to much smaller men?


He’s been destroying Darby for About a month and a half. Darby desperately needed that win as the underdog who’s been getting his shit kicked in. It doesn’t lessen Brody as a monster.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> He’s been destroying Darby for About a month and a half. Darby desperately needed that win as the underdog who’s been getting his shit kicked in. It doesn’t lessen Brody as a monster.


My point isn’t about that match. It is the overall larger point. When someone has significant size or athleticism advantages, then they DESERVE Superman booking. Yet we KNOW that if you’re a big guy in AEW, then your size provides no discernible advantages over smaller opponents. He isn’t a great or unique character. He isn’t a terrific promo. His size is his biggest selling feature, no pun intended.

And in AEW, size and athleticism are not really advantages.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Man, Brody King was an awesome addition to the roster. That's a guy who'd fit in any era of wrestling for sure. The finish of the coffin match was great. Good promos by Mox/Jericho. I like how they've turned Miro into Kratos. Glad to see FTR back. Gunn promo was funny, I've really begun to like them. Both guys have potential and Billy is still good.

White Zombie hell yeah, real songs makes entrances feel so much grander. Really showed when you had two back to back. Jericho looks phenomenal now. Good main event and the ending was done really well.

This show was really good sans the women's match. Like one of the better Dynamites even... or maybe I'm just in a good mood.

Also, light blue should just be Dynamite's colour. That stage looked really good during Aaron Solo's entrance.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF getting trolled here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557805382441095168


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Well, there's always next week..


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

redban said:


> After Punk hopped on one foot, JR screamed, "He's still not cleared yet"


JR was difficult to listen to, I don’t normally jump and moan about JR but he seemed bitter and annoyed more so than ever


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho vs. Mox getting a lot of deserved love, but ain't nothing touching FTR vs. Dem Boyz in the past month.

On the same site, Jericho vs. Mox from Revolution 2020 is at 7.27, so the consensus is this free TV match blew away their PPV match. Their Extreme Rules 2013 match is at 3.56.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Jericho vs. Mox getting a lot of deserved love, but ain't nothing touching FTR vs. Dem Boyz in the past month.
> 
> On the same site, Jericho vs. Mox from Revolution 2020 is at 7.27, so the consensus is this free TV match blew away their PPV match. Their Extreme Rules 2013 match is at 3.56.
> 
> View attachment 130325


how can Diamante have a 4th rated match, but she's never featured on Dynamite

super weird - maybe she is like Kylie Rae - just can't do big crowds

also - Danielson v Garcia being so low, tells me Cagematch users also has no taste XD


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how can Diamante have a 4th rated match, but she's never featured on Dynamite
> 
> super weird - maybe she is like Kylie Rae - just can't do big crowds
> 
> also - Danielson v Garcia being so low, tells me Cagematch users also has no taste XD


Different Diamante, this one is a guy. 

He is from Mexico and works full-time for Dragon Gate in Japan. He's also apparently Andrade's brother-in-law.










This is the match in question btw.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how can Diamante have a 4th rated match, but she's never featured on Dynamite
> 
> super weird - maybe she is like Kylie Rae - just can't do big crowds
> 
> also - Danielson v Garcia being so low, tells me Cagematch users also has no taste XD


My impression is that Diamante doesn't like to travel. I don't recall her ever working outside of Florida. Also, she is not capable of a match this good lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

lolll - ok, that clears that up

thanks guys XD


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Good show. It has been far too long since I've been able to say that.

My only complaints were:

The interview interruptions. Happens too quick and too often. So are you just standing there waiting for the guy to start talking and then proceed to get in his face.

The lights going out. It's done too much and it's got go away heat from me.

Side note:

Not sure if it was just me but JR sounded great, all night. Obviously not the JR of 20 years ago but sounded full of life and like he was interested.


----------

